# Sticky  Canadian guitarists appreciation thread...



## Spikezone

Let's talk about the great Canadian guitar players that are or have been on the scene. There are a lot of them, some that we might not be aware of, and some that we are aware of but are underrated or unnoticed in the music world in general.
I'll start with Brian Smith of Trooper, Colin James, Pat Travers, Kim Mitchell, Brian MacLeod (sadly RIP), Gerry Doucette, throw some names in if you please...
Of course we all know about Randy Bachman and Alex Lifeson and the more famous ones, but I just wanted to start this thread to make myself and others out there more aware of some of our great talented players that we should listen to and appreciate. Feel free to give us those names of some other Canuck axemen that we should check out!
-Mikey


----------



## NB_Terry

Brian MacLeod did some great guitar work, he was also the drummer for a few records. 

My list of additions;
Kim Mitchell
Russ Broom
Ian Crichton of Saga
Pete Lesperance of Harem Scarem
Derry Grehan of Honeymoon Suite
The Haywire guy, can't think of his name
Steve Shelski of Coney Hatch
Keith Scott of Bryan Adams band


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Bill Henderson (Chilliwack) 

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Welladjusted

I've always liked Jag Tanna and Mike Turner of I Mother Earth and Our Lady Peace respectively. Both excellent guitarists


----------



## james on bass

Bubbles.  :rockon2:


----------



## NB_Terry

Welladjusted said:


> I've always liked Jag Tanna and Mike Turner of I Mother Earth and Our Lady Peace respectively. Both excellent guitarists


Mike Turner is doing a side gig with Pete Lesperance these days, I think he quit OLP.

http://fairgroundtheband.com/vote/


----------



## PaulS

How about David Wilcox


----------



## bischbd

I always liked Kim Mitchell in his heyday with Max Webster.


----------



## dwagar

Let's not forget Jeff Healey and Robbie Robertson.


----------



## Robert1950

DOMENIC TROIANO.


----------



## david henman

frank marino
kim mitchell
wendell ferguson
rick gunn
owen muir
tony springer


----------



## Spikezone

I'm likin' this! Keep 'em coming!
-Mikey


----------



## keefsdad

Bruce Cockburn, Lenny Breau


----------



## WarrenG

Michel Cusson (formerly of UZEB)
Rick Santers


----------



## NB_Terry

WarrenG said:


> Michel Cusson (formerly of UZEB)
> Rick Santers


Rick Santers was great on those old tunes!

Rik Emmett hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Welladjusted

CalgaryTerry said:


> Mike Turner is doing a side gig with Pete Lesperance these days, I think he quit OLP.
> 
> http://fairgroundtheband.com/vote/


He's been out of OLP for a while now. They replaced him with a very talented guitarist, but one with more mainstream sensibilities. I love how haphazardly melodic Turner's solos were. Steve Mazur can pull it off when they play their older material, but his own playing is much different


----------



## becksbolero

Kurt Winters (rip)
can we still claim Neil Young?
Liona Boyd


----------



## david henman

CalgaryTerry said:


> Rik Emmett hasn't been mentioned yet.


...i've watched him practise his scales and technique in front of a live audience. educational, yes, but not exactly compelling........:zzz:


----------



## hardcorelogo

David, totally agree with you on Tony Springer...killer guitarist. I agree with all the mentions here.

I'll add:

Jack Dekeyzer
Jeff Martin
Michael Pickett
Shawn Goodwin


----------



## Spikezone

WarrenG said:


> Michel Cusson (formerly of UZEB)
> Rick Santers


I LOVED Uzeb, and still follow Alain Caron when I get a chance. In my opinion, he has to be one of the greatest bassists in the world, and I guess yeah, we can include bassists in this thread, too (since I started it LOL!).
-Mikey


----------



## Crossroads

*Guess Who ?*

I nominate Randy Bachman:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Crossroads

Jesse Cook? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## david henman

Crossroads said:


> Jesse Cook? :smilie_flagge17:


...good one!!!


----------



## Mahogany Martin

Michel Pagliaro. I never saw him live so I don't know *how good* he is but he is an excellent songwriter (great songs in French and in English).


----------



## blues

Just like to mention this gents name again DOMENIC TROIANO. Amazing all the great guitar players we have, what ever happened to frank marino. I'm also surprised no one mentioned amos garrett, truly a great tele guy. Think I'll go see Jack de Keyzer @ chicago's tonight.


----------



## Robert1950

Did anyone mention Mike McKenna? I just played Mainline's Stink this morning.


----------



## oddio

Robert1950 said:


> DOMENIC TROIANO.


Absolutely! While I recall some of his excellent performances from the Mandala days, the standout was when Bush opened for Steve Miller here ('71?). After Steve's set, he called Domenic up onstage and they jammed together for over an hour.


----------



## PaulS

Yea I had a copy of there only album years ago.... long gone but not forgotten. Has any one ever seen this album on cassette or CD I'd love to have another copy.


----------



## PaulS

Paul Nauman from foot in Coldwater , Robbie Robertson The Band


----------



## Robert1950

PaulS said:


> Yea I had a copy of there only album years ago.... long gone but not forgotten. Has any one ever seen this album on cassette or CD I'd love to have another copy.


If you are talking about STINK, I got it for $7.50 on CD in Oshawa. I've seen it around here and there in Toronto


----------



## PaulS

That's the project right after Mandella right ? Is that the title of the album? I'll check in a couple of the shops in Peterborough next time I'm downtown.
I loved all his solo stuff especially the earlier years one tune stood out in particular a song called The Answer.


----------



## oddio

PaulS said:


> That's the project right after Mandella right ? Is that the title of the album? I'll check in a couple of the shops in Peterborough next time I'm downtown.
> I loved all his solo stuff especially the earlier years one tune stood out in particular a song called The Answer.


"The Answer" was from his self-titled '72 solo album: Domenic Troiano. I'm not certain if that was ever released on CD, but I did manage to pick up "Bush" on a CD in the '80s. You might have to crawl some of the used shops. 

Older folks will probably remember Bush's "I Can Hear You Callin'" and "Drink Your Wine" and a few others.


----------



## Scottone

How about Phil Sayce...currently playing with Melissa Etheridge's band + has a solo album out. He's no Domenic Troiano, but pretty good at the Stevie/Jimi style of playing.:rockon2:


----------



## bRian

Fellow Cape Bretoner, J.P. Cormier, a madman on guitar, fiddle, banjo, and mandolin.


----------



## alldz

I'll plug my buddy Adrian Raso from Guelph! :smilie_flagge17: Excellent player, fairly young dude (used to be our paper boy!) and relatively undiscovered as far as I can tell. 

Check him out at http://www.adrianraso.net/home.cfm !!!!!!!!!!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## keefsdad

Scottone said:


> How about Phil Sayce...currently playing with Melissa Etheridge's band + has a solo album out. He's no Domenic Troiano, but pretty good at the Stevie/Jimi style of playing.:rockon2:


Philip's amazing. I have his new solo CD and it's really good. I wouldn't say he's inferior to Troiano, IMHO.


----------



## Southbound

Robbie Robertson
Randy Bachman

Clapton was half Canadian if that counts

Hendrix's dad was canadian if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lolligagger

*Call me crazy...*

Call me crazy...but I really like Greg Keelor's solo on "5 Days in May". I think he really nailed the feeling and contributed huge to the overall mood of this song. Its a little bit Neil Young-ish...what can I say, I like Neil too.


----------



## david henman

lolligagger said:


> Call me crazy...but I really like Greg Keelor's solo on "5 Days in May". I think he really nailed the feeling and contributed huge to the overall mood of this song. Its a little bit Neil Young-ish...what can I say, I like Neil too.


...greg is all about feel. years ago (1990?) blue rodeo performed live at the country music awards show in ottawa. when they arrived, they were informed by the show's producers that they would have to lip sync. once they explained to the show's producers that they didn't "have" to do anything except pack up and go home, they were permitted to perform live. 

it was quite a sight from the audience perspective. just prior to their performance, during a commercial break, they carried their own amps and drums out on stage, plugged in, and were ready to go when the show came back live. they played "house of dreams", with jim's amazing tenor soaring through the auditorium. then it came time for greg's solo. time stood still, and when he came to the end of the solo he did something with his bigsby that drew an audible sigh from the audience. at the end of the song, you could hear a pin drop. then, slowly, from the front row rose a man in a tall, white stetson. it was ian tyson, and he led the crowd in a beautiful and heartfelt standing ovation.

i get chills just thinking about it.

-dh


----------



## gproud

CalgaryTerry said:


> Brian MacLeod did some great guitar work, he was also the drummer for a few records.
> 
> My list of additions;
> *Kim Mitchell*
> Russ Broom
> Ian Crichton of Saga
> Pete Lesperance of Harem Scarem
> Derry Grehan of Honeymoon Suite
> *The Haywire guy, can't think of his name*
> Steve Shelski of Coney Hatch
> *Keith Scott of Bryan Adams band*


3 guys I was going to put down. The guy from Haywire's name is Marvin Birt. And he's a disgustingly talented guitar player/songwriter. He was always one of my heroes growing up when I first started playing guitar, and I actually had the privilege in Jr. High of taking lessons from him. Now he's a friend of mine and still incredibly talented. Plus we each have an EBMM EVH guitar (though he claims his is better :tongue: )


----------



## NB_Terry

gproud said:


> 3 guys I was going to put down. The guy from Haywire's name is Marvin Birt. And he's a disgustingly talented guitar player/songwriter. He was always one of my heroes growing up when I first started playing guitar, and I actually had the privilege in Jr. High of taking lessons from him. Now he's a friend of mine and still incredibly talented. Plus we each have an EBMM EVH guitar (though he claims his is better :tongue: )


Does Marvin still live in PEI? Does he play clubs there?

I'll be in PEI this summer visiting my parents, it would be cool to see some rock bands.


----------



## gproud

Yeah, he's still here, and he's still playing. He plays with a local bar band institution called 'The Roger Jones Band' and he does some solo acoustic stuff at a bar called St. James Gate. He's still got it. Let me know when you're coming and I'll let you know who is playing where/when.


----------



## Accept2

Frank Soda - Definately the greatest showman ever to come from the GWN.

Im not sure if Steve Price is CDN, but if he is, he can be on the list. He was for a time the guitar player in Thor...........


----------



## Zeegler

OMFG

I really can't believe that not one person has mentioned Jeff Waters. He's easily a better guitar player than 99% of those mentioned, and is likely the only Canadian guitarist with a signature model at the moment. 

Also worth a mention is Piggy! R.I.P Piggy!


----------



## Scottone

keefsdad said:


> Philip's amazing. I have his new solo CD and it's really good. I wouldn't say he's inferior to Troiano, IMHO.


What I meant to say was that Phil's virtuousity lies within one particular style (Hendrix/SRV funky blues rock), where Domenic appeared to have a strong command of different genres.

That being said, Phil is still a young guy and has a lot of years to broaden his range.


----------



## Scottone

I Huff Paint said:


> OMFG
> 
> I really can't believe that not one person has mentioned Jeff Waters. He's easily a better guitar player than 99% of those mentioned, and is likely the only Canadian guitarist with a signature model at the moment.
> 
> Also worth a mention is Piggy! R.I.P Piggy!


I must be gettin' old...I've never heard of Jeff or Annihilator until I just googled him 

Certainly has some great chops for that style. I can't take those "cookie monster" vocals though.


----------



## NB_Terry

gproud said:


> Yeah, he's still here, and he's still playing. He plays with a local bar band institution called 'The Roger Jones Band' and he does some solo acoustic stuff at a bar called St. James Gate. He's still got it. Let me know when you're coming and I'll let you know who is playing where/when.


I'll be there somewhere around aug 7th until 12th.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

Let's not forget the ladies. I saw Sue Foley last week for the first time. I'm a believer!


----------



## gproud

CalgaryTerry said:


> I'll be there somewhere around aug 7th until 12th.


I'll find out what's going on that weekend. I'm sure they'll be a good mix of local original and cover bands. You can be very busy if you want to be :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Zeegler

Scottone said:


> I must be gettin' old...I've never heard of Jeff or Annihilator until I just googled him
> 
> Certainly has some great chops for that style. I can't take those "cookie monster" vocals though.



That was always Annihilators downfall. They never had a permanent singer, and none of the guys they've had over the years have been very good. It's a real shame, because Jeff is a very talented dude. He plays all the instuments on almost everything they ever recorded. He was allegedly offered a spot in Megadeth at one time but turned it down for some reason. I guess he didn't want to be big bad Dave's whipping boy. 

Two other Canadian guitarists of note would be Rob Urbinati and Joe Rico from Sacrifice. Those guys kicked ass.


----------



## NB_Terry

What part of Canada is Jeff Waters from?


----------



## Accept2

Jeff Waters is from Ottawa. He lives here currently, and has spent alot of time in Vancouver as well. I asked him to drop by here to post to promote his new stuff, but I guess we just arent cool enough to hang around with...........


----------



## NB_Terry

Accept2 said:


> Jeff Waters is from Ottawa. He lives here currently, and has spent alot of time in Vancouver as well. I asked him to drop by here to post to promote his new stuff, but I guess we just arent cool enough to hang around with...........


Cool, is John Ricci (Exciter) still kicking around Ottawa?

He used to work at that small Domenic's store at Bank & heron. (? I think that's where it was).


----------



## Eric Pykala

In no particular order:
Mike McKenna (Stink is still in print on CD, tape and vinyl. Best slide player in Canada IMHO))
Phil Sayce (so glad he got the Melissa gig)
Domenic Troiano (still sad about that one)
Jack Dekeyser (because he makes it look so easy)
Peter Faragher (our own faracaster. Hard to catch him out live, but if you can, look out!)
Kenny Greer (currently out with Road Hammers when not with Cochrane. Wicked steel and lap player too)
Allan Connelly (wasted in Glass Tiger. Great, versatile player)
I'm a little biased, since these guys are all friends, and I've played with all of them except Donnie and Kenny. 
Canada has so many fine players...-Eric


----------



## Accept2

CalgaryTerry said:


> Cool, is John Ricci (Exciter) still kicking around Ottawa?
> 
> He used to work at that small Domenic's store at Bank & heron. (? I think that's where it was).


He is still around. He worked at many of the Dominics. I believe he owned the one on Bank at one point............


----------



## Sneaky

A few more... Kevin Breit, Danny Michel, Steve Dawson, Colin Linden, Ray Bonneville, Tim Williams, Roger Howse.


----------



## Eric Pykala

Some more on my list:
Terry Clements (Gord Lightfoots axeman for 30+ years). Perhaps the best example I've ever seen of someone playing for the SONG.
Lou Moore ( he can do on an old Martin what I can't do on my electrics).
John Tilden
Teddy Leonard (Fathead. Ted and Colin own the word "roots").
Nobody mentioned Jeff Healey? Or is it just because he's blowing a horn these days...
Brian Miller
Steve Piticco
Mike Bowell
Problem is, this is just the tip of the iceberg...Eric


----------



## Scottone

...how could we forget Ed Bickert.


----------



## david henman

...maritimers here will recognize the name ritchie oakley, former bad boy on a les paul, now a born-again and a family man. 

and the late kevin macmichael...

-dh


----------



## Robert1950

Eric Pykala said:


> Nobody mentioned Jeff Healey? Or is it just because he's blowing a horn these days...
> 
> Eric


Yeah, he's been mentioned.


----------



## Accept2

Frank Soda is allowing downloads of mp3s from his compilation LP he released in 1995. Although it is refered to as a best of, its far from it, leaving much better Soda tracks off. It does however have some Frank Soda classics, such as: "Break the Ice", "Moon Man", "Drunk and Disorderly", "Going Down the Tube Blues", and "Time For you." It also includes the great "Skin Graft" a song about his own plastic surgery experiance, "When you were kissing my face, you were kissing my ass."..................


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Santers*

Hey how about Rick Santers..great player and writer.................the Santers album Racing Time sadly never fully recieved the attention that it should have.
Ray


----------



## NB_Terry

rippinglickfest said:


> Hey how about Rick Santers..great player and writer.................the Santers album Racing Time sadly never fully recieved the attention that it should have.
> Ray


Rick is a great guitarist, writer and vocalist. Mistreating Heart, Winter Freeze, Road to Morocco, etc.. Great tunes with great solos.


----------



## Scottone

rippinglickfest said:


> Hey how about Rick Santers..great player and writer.................the Santers album Racing Time sadly never fully recieved the attention that it should have.
> Ray


I remember selling a Garnet head to a guy in San Antonio Texas a few years ago, and he asks me "do you know Rick Santers?" 

He had somehow got a hold of the Santers albums down there and was a huge fan. So, I guess he must have gotten some exposure south of the border.


----------



## becksbolero

John-Angus Mcdonald(The Trews)


----------



## Robert1950

More on Rick Santers please? I've never heard of him.


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Santers*

Check the official website....
www.santers.com

Ray


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Accept2 said:


> Frank Soda is allowing downloads of mp3s from his compilation LP he released in 1995. Although it is refered to as a best of, its far from it, leaving much better Soda tracks off. It does however have some Frank Soda classics, such as: "Break the Ice", "Moon Man", "Drunk and Disorderly", "Going Down the Tube Blues", and "Time For you." It also includes the great "Skin Graft" a song about his own plastic surgery experiance, "When you were kissing my face, you were kissing my ass."..................


Is Frank Soda still rocking or what? I have not heard that name in many years. I remember him back on the high school circuit.


----------



## Accept2

He is still around, but he is on the west coast now and stays there pretty much. He just recorded with Thor, but I dont believe he will tour with them at all............
http://franksoda.com/


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Canuck Fretwizard*

Hey how about Don Ross.............amazing fingerstylist and his music is such a mish mash of all styles its hard to pigeonhole.

Ray


----------



## kevdog

A couple names that come to mind are the late Denis D'Amour - formerly Voivod and Ian D'Sa currently Billy Talent.


----------



## rideough

Glen Drover of Megadeth and King Diamond.


----------



## rwe333

Did no one mention Lenny Breau yet? One of the finest guitarists ever.

Martin Newall is one helluva guitar player. 

Bruce Cockburn, Terry Tufts, Paul Bourdeau, Mike Rud, Rene Gely...


----------



## washburned

Zal Yanovsky with the Lovin Spoonful
"Grady" Johnson
StephenFearing
Ronnie Prophet


----------



## bolero

finally, someone mentions GORDIE JOHNSON :food-smiley-004: that guy kicks ass

Mr Zero from The Kings

and what about Greg Goddovitz? I guess he plays bass

on the folk side of things there is Stan Rogers, Buffy St. Marie, Gordon Lightfoot, Joni Mitchell, Ian & Sylvia tyson


and who's that guy in the Rheostatics?


and one more for NEIL YOUNG :rockon2: :rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## Deef

Dan Mongrain of the band Martyr... I've seen those guys play so many times, and he's like my modern day guitar hero... His stage presence and ability blow me away!
:rockon2: <----- Thats him through the whole set!!!

 <----That's me after watching him...


----------



## bwhiting

bolero said:


> finally, someone mentions GORDIE JOHNSON :food-smiley-004: that guy kicks ass
> 
> :


amen to that. Big Sugar shows were just unreal looking back. Have to catch him with Grady next time they're thorugh these parts.


----------



## aaron

Scott Marshall-Belvedere


----------



## Konx

Lenny Breau!


----------



## Robert1950

Who is.........



aaron said:


> Scott Marshall-Belvedere


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Lots already mentioned that I'd put on my list too.

Here's one Jimmy Bowskill

Played on stage with Jeff Healey at the age of 11.

I'd say he's got a long way to go as far a technical skill, but for pure raw talent and feeling, he's way, way ahead of the curve. That said, he plays a whole lot better than I do.


----------



## jimmy peters

*Worlds Most Under-rated Guitarist*

AND HE IS A CANADIAN.


ROBBIE ROBERTSON
Hi is the only guy I know that out played CLAPTON, during a live televised concert, on one of claptons own songs.
break a leg
jimmy peters


----------



## elindso

Then you've never seem The Secret Policeman's Ball.

Eric C. and Jeff B. on Further on Down the Road. 

Jeff smokes Eric. It looks like they are having fun.

Not to say Robbie isn't great and he is Canadian.


----------



## elindso

Amos Garret's solo on Midnight at The Oasis.

If it hasn't yet been mentioned.


----------



## maybeyes

*Under rated Canadian Guitarists*

Wow. Didn't really stop to think of all the guitarists one could quote who are Canadian.

I didn't see Steve Shelski or Carl Dixon of Coney Hatch mentioned. Carl had a good solo album out several years ago.

I used to jam with a guy named Brad Foisy years ago. He was really good. He moved to Toronto and was in a band called Slam Glory and then I lost track of him. He was what I would call under-rated. Unfortunately, the only album you could hear him on does not do his playing any real justice. Oh well, probably lots of guitarists in that boat.

Aldo Nova was pretty good as well. Don't hear much of his really good work though

I remember seeing Wild T and the Spirit many years back and thinking he was pretty good. He had that Hendrix stuff down pat man.

David Gogo is another awesome guitarist. I remember everyone dropping jaws when his first album came out.

I have always enjoyed Ian Crichton from Saga as well. He has kept up with the times as well playing wise. He has just gotten better with each album.

Nice thread guys. Looking forward to discovering some more Candian guitarists to listen to.


evilGuitar: :rockon2:


----------



## Tybone

Maybe I'm old, or maybe cuz I stole from him so liberally. Maybe I don't read to well but;

Has anybody mentioned Myles Goodwyn? He is not underrated in my books. Oh, and Tony Springer too.


----------



## Canadian PRS Guy

alldz said:


> I'll plug my buddy Adrian Raso from Guelph! :smilie_flagge17: Excellent player, fairly young dude (used to be our paper boy!) and relatively undiscovered as far as I can tell.
> 
> Check him out at http://www.adrianraso.net/home.cfm !!!!!!!!!!! :food-smiley-004:


I agree, Adrian Raso is an amazing bass player and has a excellent band. I would also like to plug Brian Ward who plays guitar in Adrian's band , an awesome guitar player and a stand up guy !!!!!!!!!

SUPER CANAD:rockon: IAN TALENT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Konx

rwe333 said:


> Did no one mention Lenny Breau yet? One of the finest guitarists ever.
> 
> Martin Newall is one helluva guitar player.
> 
> Bruce Cockburn, Terry Tufts, Paul Bourdeau, Mike Rud, Rene Gely...



I mentioned Lenny Breau, I'm a huge fan!


----------



## Jim Jones

Gordie Johnson makes me proud to be Canadian! Well except for the fact that he was pissed off enough with radio and the business here in Canada that he decided to relocate to Austin, TX. 

I had the pleasure of playing with Nazeem Lackay from Wild T's "original" band in a group here in MB and it was humbling to say the least. The man oozes music and positivity.

I don't know if Neil Young has passed the statute of limitations when it comes to being Canadian or not, but his electric guitar playing is genius. A lot of technical musicians can't stand it but I could listen to his jamming on "Cortez the Killer" forever.

Somebody mentioned Greg Keelor and I agree that especially around that "5 Days In July" period his inner Neil was definitely channeled. I think Greg is likely cut from the same kind of cloth as Neil, too.

I wouldn't say that I'm a huge fan of Colin Linden's material but he is our "national sideman", a fantastically nice man with a very pure passion for music which is incredibly inspiring.

Jim


----------



## mario

I don't know if she was mentioned, but I say Sue Foley. Great guitar player!


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Gino Scarpelli - Someone had Mentioned Greg Godovitch, but failed to mention Gino.

Alex Lifeson - Haven't seen mention of him yet either


----------



## EL34POWER

Some of my favorites..

Kim Mitchell
Paul Dean
Walter Rossi
Colin James
Keith Scott


----------



## mandocaster

elindso said:


> Amos Garret's solo on Midnight at The Oasis.
> 
> If it hasn't yet been mentioned.


You just mentioned it.

One of the most inventive solos ever. His body of work is immense, that's just the familiar one.

Some other, as yet unmentioned names:

From the Maritimes:
Dutch Mason (RIP)
Terry Edmunds

From Calgary:

Johnny V
Steve Pineo
Tim Williams


----------



## JModius72

Hamm Guitars said:


> Alex Lifeson - Haven't seen mention of him yet either


I can't believe it took until page 10 to mention Alex.


----------



## EL34POWER

Pat Travers


----------



## dufe32

Ian Crichton of Saga


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I've gone through all the postings and didn't see Jeff Healey! 

:banana:


----------



## suproman

How about Martin Tielli of the Rheostatics?


----------



## asatattack

Jack Semple, 
Buddy Cage, the pedal steel player from the New Riders of the Purple Sage.


----------



## rbwi

my favorite canadians axe-men are:


-daniel souto (anonymus)
-Pierre Rémillard (obliveon)
-Pat Gordon (Les Ékorchés,Ghoulunatics)

rbwi


----------



## Luke98

Bubbles from the trailer park boys, has 'performed' at the ECMA's, and plays on the show sometimes. 

That guy knows his stuff


----------



## Intonator

asatattack said:


> Jack Semple,
> Buddy Cage, the pedal steel player from the New Riders of the Purple Sage.



Jack Semple

Truly a talent when it comes to guitar playing.He has had some great offers thru the years to go on the road with different artist......but enjoys raising his family and doing his own thing out of Regina.A real pleasure to mix live and has a great band.

cheers:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gear Pig

Excellent thread!! I was surprised too HAMM, Lifeson might seem a little odd in some of his interviews, but I was surprised to see how long the thread before he was mentioned!!!! HAHA I have to nominate a good friend of mine, Ken Tobias... The younger crowd probably wouldn't know his stuff, and he is known more as a songwriter, but he comes over every now and then to sit back and jam when we get a chance, and the guy really does have a great set of fingers, especially playing blues!!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Gear Pig

Oh yeah... Great call with Lenny Breau!!!!


----------



## Gtrminator

Neil Young
Rick Emmett
Alex Lifeson
Randy Bachman
Kim Mitchell
Joni Mitchell
Gordie Johnson
Robbie Robertson
Piggy D'amour:food-smiley-004: 
Tinno Izzo
Derry Grahan(Honeymoon suite would have been nowhere without him IMO)
Colin Cripps(Kathleen Edwards' Lead player)
Anne Murray
Bruce Cockburn

And....here's one guy nobody's really heard much of(yet), but I'll send out props to Sean Kelly of Malleus. 

Really great new band. The entire lineup is stellar; with an excellent original sound. But as far as new Canadian guitar players go; he's really got it going on. You won't hear soloing like this from many new bands out there. Listen to Infant ear and the wreck, but be sure to wear some anti-facemelting gear!

www.myspace.com/malleusband


----------



## nine

Luke98 said:


> Bubbles from the trailer park boys, has 'performed' at the ECMA's, and plays on the show sometimes.
> 
> That guy knows his stuff


Sandbox stunk though.

That's right, Bubbles- some of us remember! :tongue:


----------



## guitarzan

i read through this and was suprised how long it took for Gordie (grady) Johnson to be mentioned, by the way Gibson did do a Gordie Johnson SG for awhile.

http://www.everythingsg.com/discontinued_models.htm#gordiejohnson


----------



## thecornman

Jack Semple is one of the most amazing unknown guitar players in the world let alone Canada. I have seen him play no less then 10 times over the years and yet he still blows my mind every time. Another person I would like to mention is a young lady named Megan Lane from Saskatoon. This girl plays with more passion and feel then most of the people that have been doing this for 30 years.


----------



## ed2000

Had my brother in law not passed away 5 years ago, I'm sure his name would be mentioned here as well...
*Joe Cinelli*, aka Joe Terrazzo of the band 'Terrazzo", Toronto based
Wrote original guitar tunes and recorded them on a four track. Terrazzo played Toronto bars in the mid 90's. He successfully ran the jam night with the Jam Sandwich Band at Rio's on the Danforth. Later he performed with 'Superchick' touring Ontario until he became sick in 2000.
RIP Joe-


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™

not mentioned yet...

dallas good
travis good
luke doucet
john critchley
hank sinatra
ian blurton

i know there's gotta be more, but those were the ones that came from the top of my head.


----------



## katmandoo

Ian Crichton from Saga...he was so great..where did they go?
Pat Travers-one of my favs 
always been a big fan of Smitty from Trooper
Keith Scott-Bryan Adams
Derry Grehan-Honeymoon suite/frozen ghost
Alex Lifeson always..
Kim Mitchell-rocks
Ben Mink-FM/KD Lang
Liona Boyd
Jeff Martin-Tea Party
Rik Emmet great classical player
Myles Godwin/Moffet/? april wine boys..
stephen page-BNL
Joni Mitchell-amazing ideas
Gordon Lightfoot-just great gord is gold
Frank Marino
Sarah Mclaughlin
can't think of anymore lol


----------



## Michael

Alex Lifeson (still love Moving Pictures after all these years...)

Has anyone mentioned Ed Bickert or Rob Pilch???


----------



## Oldgold54

*Canadian Guitarists*

There have been many but some that come to mind are: Lenny Breau, Ed Bickert, Ronnie King, Jack Semple, Don Ross, Gordon Lightfoot, Paul Dean, and a gorgeous lady hat played world class-classical guitar.


----------



## flashPUNK

i've gotta say +1 for Luke Doucet.


----------



## sartana

How about Gay Delorme?
He has done such diverse work as with K.D. Lang and the guitar on Cheech and Chongs albums, most notably on Earache my Eye.
I also have to echo two of my favs,Frank Marino and who I call Canada's answer to the great Leslie West--Randy Bachman!:rockon2:
Those two are so woefully unappreciated its a shame!!


----------



## Maxer

Ditto Bachman... great player. Still putting out great stuff, too. To that I will add my own faves:

Frank Marino
Alex Lifeson
Ian Blurton
Joni
Kim Mitchell (the first three Max Webster albums - everything else fuhgeddaboutit)
Neil Young
Dominic Troiano
Clay Tyson

there's more... I'll have to check back in when I'm wide awake.


----------



## washburned

Anybody mention incredible multi instrumentalist JP Cormier?

Two up and comers from NB Matt Anderson and JP LeBlanc: CBC will be showcasing them on radio sometime soon.


----------



## Guest

Great list. Alot of talent I haven't heard of,
a great many I haven't seen of in a while.

Here's a local boy.....Stompin' Tom Conners.


----------



## esp_dsp

i think everyone is forgetting the most important.... me!:banana:


----------



## djem

Agree with most of the posts....some great talent we have here. Saw Colin Cripps playing for Jim Cuddy at the Port Crdit Waterfront Festival. Very good playing and amazing tone, especially when he was using his LP.

I used to be a Wednesday night patron at Grossmans on Spadina. Went there to see Mike McDonald play on the jam nights. He used to play either an old Squier Strat or a P-90 SG through a 60's BF Super Reverb. Sometimes he'd use his Blues Driver. This guy would have some of the most beautiful tone you could imagine and his playing is very tasteful. You can literally feel how he commands every note that he squeezes out of that guitar. Plus he can sing really well.

Do yourseleves a favour and check him out. His version of Cream's Sitting on Top of the World is second to none. I like it better than Cream's.

dj


----------



## djem

Oh, I forgot one guitarist.....

There is this metal/shred type dude that plays downtown TO under the bridges by the ACC who is one smoking player. He should also be nominated for all the years of entertainment, rain or shine. Anyone know this guy?

He can definately 'unleash the fooking fury!'

:rockon2:


----------



## Yerffej

I didn't read through the whole post list, but I would mention Lenny breau. I have no reservations whatsoever when I say that he is the greatest guitar player the world ever knew


----------



## butterknucket

Has anyone mentioned Redd Volkaert yet?


----------



## traynor_garnet

Has anyone mentioned Martin Tielli from the Rheostatics? Man, I LOVE his playing and got to chat with him after a Rheos show. Great guy, great guitar player, great voice, great songwriter.


----------



## Spikezone

butterknucket said:


> Has anyone mentioned Redd Volkaert yet?


WOW! Is he a Canuck??? AWESOME!
And as far as Frank Marino goes, check out his website...he is still independantly relaesing recordings and has soundclips of all his stuff on the site, and let me tell you-he just keeps getting better! I think I might buy some of his new CD's...
-Mikey


----------



## butterknucket

Spikezone said:


> WOW! Is he a Canuck??? AWESOME!
> And as far as Frank Marino goes, check out his website...he is still independantly relaesing recordings and has soundclips of all his stuff on the site, and let me tell you-he just keeps getting better! I think I might buy some of his new CD's...
> -Mikey



He's from BC...


I can't believe I forgot to mention Colin Cripps. 

I loved his Echoplex use on the first Crash Vegas album.


----------



## famouspogs

Rob Baker from the tragically hip is a really smart guitar weaver.


----------



## oldcountry310

I was on vacation and missed this one but have to add:
J.P.Cormier...his fingers move faster then my eyes can follow.:smilie_flagge17:

Smiley Bates (RIP):smilie_flagge17:


----------



## casterway

Dave Sizula of The Inhabitants. A must see, in vancouver.

Gordie Johnson of Big Sugar.

Denis D'amour (piggy) of Voivod.

David Occhipinti

Michael Occhipinti.

Yes Redd is a Canadian. He plays like he's from San Antonio, but he is originally from Vancouver.

Jerry Doucette.


----------



## NB-SK

Don't think this counts since you've probably never heard of him, but Buddy Guy once called my cousin "the best young blues guitarist alive" (or something like that) when he invited him on stage to finish one of his shows (he even let him play one of his polka dot Strats). He had moved to Chicago and New York to learn to play the blues when he was a teenager (my uncle was wealthy and very supportive). He eventually began touring the US and Canada, making a name for himself along the way. One of my other cousins tells me a music writer in a Montreal paper once wrote that his show was the best he had ever been to. I only learned about this last year. I've got a pretty large family and my cousin stopped playing professionally about 15 years ago because of his health and I've been living abroad for over a decade.


----------



## sartana

*Donny Jay*

My ten yr old son and I struck up a conversation with a older musician at our local music store a little while ago as he was pleased to see how my son handled and was trying out the guitars.
Turned out he has played for such famous Canadian groups such as Lighthouse,Chilliwack and the Headpins.
He was a full member of Lighthouse and did session work for the afore mentioned bands and others.
He invited us over to his place and proceeded to give us a nice show of his guitar playing and even let my son play his custom Fender Strat.
He told us he had just recovered from cancer and was getting his life together after over 30 yrs of living the wild life of a rock musician.
He told us he had always played under alias's
He gave my son a custom guitar stand and gave us a cd compilation of all the hits he had played on like One Fine Day and I Just Want To Be Your Friend(which he wrote) by Lighthouse,some of the Headpins and Chilliwack hits and many more.
He then played us a couple of his new songs for a cd he is releasing with all the benefits going to the Canadian Cancer Society.
What a great guy and so interesting, he was a walking historian of the Canadian music scene of the seventies and eighties and a real gentleman.
Here is a story on him in our local paper that by a freak coincidence came out just a couple of weeks after we met him




By SHEENA JACKSON
Abbotsford News 

Jul 24 2007


Donny Jay lived the life of a rock star, partying hard and indulging in excessive alcohol and drugs. 

But the Abbotsford resident paid a heavy price for what he calls his “self-centred, selfish ways.” 

In 1994, he was diagnosed with hepatitis C, a life-threatening illness that can attack the liver. The 53-year-old, originally from Grand Falls, Newfoundland, believes he contracted the condition from past substance abuse. However, the diagnosis wasn’t enough to stop the musician’s hard-living. 

“The lowest point of my life was when I didn’t care about anything or myself,” he said. “I had varicose veins on my liver and I still kept on drinking.” 

But when his veins started to turn cancerous, Jay knew he had to stop. 

It was getting to the point where if he didn’t do something about it, such as a liver transplant, “I would eventually have died,” he said. 

After seven months of chemotherapy, he is doing well and his liver functions are normal, but the experience has been life-changing for him. 

“I decided, if I could recover, I would like to give back in some way,” he said, referring to his CD In Focus. 

“This is the only way I know how to give back,” said Jay, who performs all the vocals and played all the instruments on the nine-song CD. All proceeds go to the Canadian Cancer Society. 

The album is a mix of rock and bluesy tunes with a touch of Spanish in some songs and, despite protestations his singing isn’t the best, Jay does a good job and sounds like Randy Newman at times. 

One song with special meaning for Jay is Lesa’s Song, written about his cousin, who also went through chemotherapy. 

“Lesa’s a nurse and I used to phone her and she would tell me what to expect and I didn’t feel so alone,” he said. 

These days, although Jay isn’t able to get out and perform, he’s looking forward to the future. 

“I feel blessed, and I’m not a religious person, but I’m feeling more spiritual all the time,” he said. 

“I think God has given me a new opportunity to give back and help others.” 

The Canadian Cancer Society is thankful for Jay’s album and his efforts. 

“We’re incredibly appreciative of Donny’s support and it just shows his heart and the energy for the cause,” said regional manager for the Fraser Valley, Mike Glass. 

“We’re thankful for people who share our cause and help us win this fight against cancer.” 

To find out more about Jay’s album and where it is available call the Abbotsford office of the Canadian Cancer Society at #128-31935 South Fraser Way on 604-852-1410.


----------



## CocoTone

dodgechargerfan said:


> Lots already mentioned that I'd put on my list too.
> 
> Here's one Jimmy Bowskill
> 
> Played on stage with Jeff Healey at the age of 11.
> 
> I'd say he's got a long way to go as far a technical skill, but for pure raw talent and feeling, he's way, way ahead of the curve. That said, he plays a whole lot better than I do.


Jimmy friggin' Bowskill??!?? Please,,,,




CT.


----------



## CocoTone

Intonator said:


> Jack Semple
> 
> Truly a talent when it comes to guitar playing.He has had some great offers thru the years to go on the road with different artist......but enjoys raising his family and doing his own thing out of Regina.A real pleasure to mix live and has a great band.
> 
> cheers:food-smiley-004:


A big plus one for Jack!! A true monster,,,and Walter Rossi as well. You guys don't know what your missing.

.....Jimmy Bowskill!!! Yer killin` me...

CT.


----------



## sartana

*Bto*

How about the other part of BTO since we have recognized Randy.
C.F.Turner on bass and vocals was a big part of their sound as was second guitarist Blair Thornton.:rockon2:

Jim Clench also played bass for BTO and April Wine.
Other BTO honourable mentions go to Tim Bachman and their last second guitarist Randy Murray.

All told BTO had three Bachman brothers at various times if you count in drummer Rob Bachman while no guitarist must be included.

Tim Bachman now sells real estate in Abbotsford where I reside.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## sartana

*Moby Grape*

Semi Legendary San Franciscan band Moby Grape who should have made it huge was led by Canadian born guitarist singer/songwriter Skip Spence who after having serious drug and emotional problems faded from a very promising start.
Their first couple of albums are considered classics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moby_Grape


----------



## sartana

*Klaatu*

Does anyone remember the furor over the media shy Canadian band Klaatu who many thought were the Beatles incognito?

Dee Long was the guitar player for them and for awhile they had the attention of many in the music scene due to their anonmitity.

http://www.klaatu.org/


----------



## Guest

Klaatu Canucks?!?
Never knew that! I still listen to their albums
periodically. Thanks for submitting the link.


----------



## joshmac

Sue Foley can rip it up pretty hard. Also the guitarist from April Wine has tone to die for and can really play


----------



## sartana

sartana said:


> My ten yr old son and I struck up a conversation with a older musician at our local music store a little while ago as he was pleased to see how my son handled and was trying out the guitars.
> Turned out he has played for such famous Canadian groups such as Lighthouse,Chilliwack and the Headpins.
> He was a full member of Lighthouse and did session work for the afore mentioned bands and others.
> He invited us over to his place and proceeded to give us a nice show of his guitar playing and even let my son play his custom Fender Strat.
> He told us he had just recovered from cancer and was getting his life together after over 30 yrs of living the wild life of a rock musician.
> He told us he had always played under alias's
> He gave my son a custom guitar stand and gave us a cd compilation of all the hits he had played on like One Fine Day and I Just Want To Be Your Friend(which he wrote) by Lighthouse,some of the Headpins and Chilliwack hits and many more.
> He then played us a couple of his new songs for a cd he is releasing with all the benefits going to the Canadian Cancer Society.
> What a great guy and so interesting, he was a walking historian of the Canadian music scene of the seventies and eighties and a real gentleman.
> Here is a story on him in our local paper that by a freak coincidence came out just a couple of weeks after we met him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By SHEENA JACKSON
> Abbotsford News
> 
> Jul 24 2007
> 
> 
> Donny Jay lived the life of a rock star, partying hard and indulging in excessive alcohol and drugs.
> 
> But the Abbotsford resident paid a heavy price for what he calls his “self-centred, selfish ways.”
> 
> In 1994, he was diagnosed with hepatitis C, a life-threatening illness that can attack the liver. The 53-year-old, originally from Grand Falls, Newfoundland, believes he contracted the condition from past substance abuse. However, the diagnosis wasn’t enough to stop the musician’s hard-living.
> 
> “The lowest point of my life was when I didn’t care about anything or myself,” he said. “I had varicose veins on my liver and I still kept on drinking.”
> 
> But when his veins started to turn cancerous, Jay knew he had to stop.
> 
> It was getting to the point where if he didn’t do something about it, such as a liver transplant, “I would eventually have died,” he said.
> 
> After seven months of chemotherapy, he is doing well and his liver functions are normal, but the experience has been life-changing for him.
> 
> “I decided, if I could recover, I would like to give back in some way,” he said, referring to his CD In Focus.
> 
> “This is the only way I know how to give back,” said Jay, who performs all the vocals and played all the instruments on the nine-song CD. All proceeds go to the Canadian Cancer Society.
> 
> The album is a mix of rock and bluesy tunes with a touch of Spanish in some songs and, despite protestations his singing isn’t the best, Jay does a good job and sounds like Randy Newman at times.
> 
> One song with special meaning for Jay is Lesa’s Song, written about his cousin, who also went through chemotherapy.
> 
> “Lesa’s a nurse and I used to phone her and she would tell me what to expect and I didn’t feel so alone,” he said.
> 
> These days, although Jay isn’t able to get out and perform, he’s looking forward to the future.
> 
> “I feel blessed, and I’m not a religious person, but I’m feeling more spiritual all the time,” he said.
> 
> “I think God has given me a new opportunity to give back and help others.”
> 
> The Canadian Cancer Society is thankful for Jay’s album and his efforts.
> 
> “We’re incredibly appreciative of Donny’s support and it just shows his heart and the energy for the cause,” said regional manager for the Fraser Valley, Mike Glass.
> 
> “We’re thankful for people who share our cause and help us win this fight against cancer.”
> 
> To find out more about Jay’s album and where it is available call the Abbotsford office of the Canadian Cancer Society at #128-31935 South Fraser Way on 604-852-1410.


Here he is with his stage name Ralph Cole playing with a Lighthouse reunion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoO4f3Paauo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhTLdJwQPhk&mode=related&search=


----------



## JHarasym

*Jack de Kuyzer*

Always entertaining, and a hard working musician.


----------



## skydigger

Well I'm glad Greg Keelor was mentioned but after seeing BR about a dozen times Jim Cuddy plays some beautiful solo's as well.

I didn't see Michael Timmins name and he's a brilliant songwriter and cool retro guitarist.

I went to high school with this guy. He's a genius on EVERY instrument...

http://www.gregwells.net/


----------



## sandoz

Kurt Winter (RIP) , Greg Leskiw , Dom Troiano (Rip) , Donnie MacDougall, Bill Wallace (bass) all with The Guess Who post Randy Bachman.---Sandoz---


----------



## mhammer

I've had the honour of seeing some of the now-deceased players mentioned here back in their club days: Lenny Breau and Dom Troiano. Both outstanding players. Breau made the impossible look dead easy. I used to regularly tune into the Thursday installation of the CBC TV late-afternoon music show that came from Winnipeg just to watch the guitar-playing of the guy with the goofy smile on the tall footstool.

Someone mentioned David Wilcox earlier. Though Wilcox tended to decline in quality, IMHO, once he stopped doing primarily covers and started doing mostly his own material (which was never really strong), or rather once he started to be pointed towards the charts via his own material, anyone who attended his many performances at venues around Toronto (Groaning Board, El Mocambo, etc.) in the late 70's can attest that this guy was absolutely brilliant on guitar back in the day. I remember seeing him move seemlessly from George Benson style comping to Flatt & Scruggs style finger-picking to power chords without batting an eye (or dropping the "invisible velour cowboy hat").

I once approached Sue Foley after a gig and mentioned to her that I felt she played "the dinky notes with authority". I don't think she took it as the compliment it was intended to be, or else she may have been preoccupied with her (then) toddler. The intent was to place her in the same camp as folks like T-Bone Walker, who did not need to sound huge to be powerful players.

Nobody has mentioned Ellen McIlwaine yet. An excellent slide player who, if she wasn't born in Canada, has made Edmonton her home for quite a while now.


----------



## Evilmusician

Alex Lifeson -Greatest IMO
Jagor Tanna-I Mother earth
Pete Lesperance-Harem Scarem
Jeff Martin-Tea Party
Pete Thorn-Jewel,Chris Cornell,session 
Brian McCloud-Chilliwack.Headpins (RIP)
Derry Grehan-Honeymoon Suite 
David Wilcox 
Leona Boyd 
michel cusson-Uzeb 
all i can think of right now but there are tons !:food-smiley-004:


----------



## mhammer

Oh yeah, not originally Canadian as far as I can tell, but still brilliant: Harry Manx.

And while we're on Vancouver Island, add David Gogo to that list.


----------



## dobsont

+1 for Leskiw. After 8 pages I thought I was gonna get that one...

Anyone ever heard of Paul Pigat? Young guy, plays with a bunch of rootsy type bands on the west coast. Style really appeals to me, and he makes it look incredibly easy. I say he's got chops.

Saw him on Youtube yesterday. Some band videos and I guess he does video lessons... his DVDs get some great reviews on Gretschpages.


----------



## peacock159

I'm all about the 80's guitarists. George Lynch, Reb Beach, Vito Bratta, Warren Demartini, Matthias Jabbs, Paul Gilbert, and Steve Lynch.
I would love for you guys to check out my guitar solo. I've got sweeps, tap sweeps, 4 finger tapping, and its just real fun . I'd be honored if you took a look.sdsre

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DND1NBxIlA


----------



## plato67

I can't remember seeing Brian Connelly's name yet. I saw The Atomic 7 rip it up at the Silver Dollar in TO a couple years back. REEVERBVERBVERBVERB


----------



## PaulS

*Paul Naumann*

Just searching around youtube and found this, a tribute to a great Canadian guitar player..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDNOulcy_Rs&feature=related


----------



## plato67

Whoa. Peacock...that's impressive.


----------



## Maxer

Agreed, Peacock. Nice work, man.


----------



## techplayer

*Sask and Manitoba*

Hi:
How about George Moody (deceased) from Swift Current, and Greg Lowe from the Peg.


----------



## Robert1950

I'm drawing a blank on George Moody.


----------



## cbrown0019

Didn't see Shaun Verreault from Wide Mouth Mason up there yet. I've seen him 15+ times with WMM and solo, and he is incredible. 
http://www.widemouthmason.com
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=134840156
Another one is Jordan Cook. Fairly unknown, but he's been touring since he was 8 years old. If you get a chance to see him live, definatley go. You won't be disappointed.
http://www.jordancook.com


----------



## gpower

Most of my favorite Canadian guitar players have already been listed but, there are a few really good guitar players from here in the Maritimes not mentioned yet.

Matt Minglewood is a passable player himself.
John Cambelljohn - great electric slide player
Charlie A'Court
Carson Downey
Matt Anderson


----------



## adanko

*....a few more Canuks.....*

Bassists too?? Okay, I nominate Rick Danko (R.I.P).... and while we're at it, let's throw in Robbie Robertson for good measure. I'm pretty sure Red Shea is still kickin' around Toronto, and hell, Gordie could hold his own in a crowd of Canucks as well.....:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## thecornman

cbrown0019 said:


> Didn't see Shaun Verreault from Wide Mouth Mason up there yet. I've seen him 15+ times with WMM and solo, and he is incredible.
> http:www.widemouthmason.com
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=134840156
> Another one is Jordan Cook. Fairly unknown, but he's been touring since he was 8 years old. If you get a chance to see him live, definatley go. You won't be disappointed.
> http://www.jordancook.com


Agree with you there on both and I will through Curtis Scarrow in to the miw as well.


----------



## Pneumonic

Haven't seen a plug for Ray Montford yet. I think this guy's arrangements are brilliant and his recorded sound quality refreshingly high calibre amidst much of today's loud and compressed crappy sound.

I also think Jimmy Bowskill's got a very bright future ahead of him.


----------



## SmilingTiger

Frank Marino of Mahogany Rush


----------



## Maxer

Wow, just got word. Jeff Healey has died. Cancer. 41 years old.

What a great musician he was. I used to enjoy listening to his radio show. I'm shocked.

The Globe and Mail online is saying he had a new album in the can and was preparing to release it. I didn't know that it was cancer which had deprived him of his sight, or that he was still living with it all these years.


----------



## Mooh

Just saw him a few weeks ago with the Jazz Wizards. Great show, maybe one of the best I've ever seen and heard.

My sympathies to those who knew and loved him.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Datsyuk

Lorne Lofsky !!!
Tony Zorzi
Brian DeWolfe
Luke Doucet
Oliver Gannon
Dave Martone


----------



## GibsonTay37

Rob Baker and Paul Langlois from The Tragically Hip, two very underrated and very :smilie_flagge17: guitarists.


----------



## mysweetshadow747

Devin Townsend of Strapping Young Lad, Brent Doerner and Paul Hackman of Helix, Tim Roth of Into Eternity, and not many people know this but Chad Kroeger of Nickelback is actually quite an amazing guitarist himself. He doesn't let it on with the music he writes but he can shred with the best of em.


----------



## Archer

mysweetshadow747 said:


> Devin Townsend of Strapping Young Lad, Brent Doerner and Paul Hackman of Helix, Tim Roth of Into Eternity, and not many people know this but Chad Kroeger of Nickelback is actually quite an amazing guitarist himself. He doesn't let it on with the music he writes but he can shred with the best of em.


I have seen Chad going at it. I would stop WAY short of giving him that much credit but he is an excellent guitar player. 

Contrary to popular belief he is also a pretty cool guy as long as you don't act like a wanker towards him.


----------



## peter benn

The best guitarist in Toronto right now just might be.... Jeff Peacock. (JMO)


----------



## mysweetshadow747

Oh and of course, I'm sure this goes without saying, and I'm sure many people have posted it already, but Colin James. He gives guitar lessons in Regina actually, $50 gets you an hour and a recorded tape of the session!


----------



## cbrown0019

mysweetshadow747 said:


> Oh and of course, I'm sure this goes without saying, and I'm sure many people have posted it already, but Colin James. He gives guitar lessons in Regina actually, $50 gets you an hour and a recorded tape of the session!


Is there any contact info for this? $50 to have a lesson with CJ would be a pretty sweet experience. 
I thought he's now living vancouver though?


----------



## Canadian Charlie

Alex Lifeson
Rik Emmett
Rick Santers
Lips (Anvil)



Just to name a few


----------



## mysweetshadow747

cbrown0019 said:


> Is there any contact info for this? $50 to have a lesson with CJ would be a pretty sweet experience.
> I thought he's now living vancouver though?


No, sorry, not too sure. Last I heard he was in Regina, but that was years ago. My school district band instructor actually told me about it. When we played at the Optimis festival in Regina, he came to the Jazz band show, it was pretty cool! Haven't heard anything about it since then though... I agree though, I wish I'd have gotten a lesson or two from him back when I was starting out. Guess I just didn't realize he was such a big deal back then haha, youth and stupidity I suppose.


----------



## devnulljp

I feel obligated to add Harry Manx

Also surprised to have not seen Alex Lifeson in the list...did I miss him? 
How about Devin Townsend -- he's a Cannuck right?

There's also Pierre Trudeau's old girlfriend Liona Boyd


----------



## mysweetshadow747

devnulljp said:


> I feel obligated to add Harry Manx
> 
> Also surprised to have not seen Alex Lifeson in the list...did I miss him?
> How about Devin Townsend -- he's a Cannuck right?
> 
> There's also Pierre Trudeau's old girlfriend Liona Boyd


Yup I mentioned Townsend earlier on, he's from Vancouver. Strapping Young Lad is one of my favorite bands. If you're interested, you should check out a comedy metal band called Zimmers Hole, DT produced their new album entitled "When you were shouting at the devil... we were in league with satan" haha. It's a pretty deadly album actually, not too many bands out there who can be funny and awesome at the same time!


----------



## BenJammin

FRANK MARINO!:rockon2:


----------



## Maxer

+1000 for Frank Marino. A few nights ago I spent an hour going through Youtube clips of Frank from over the years. I had forgotten what a powerful player he was and how he took those blues roots and torqued them into great new sonic explorations. Makes me want to go and update my Mahogany Rush vinyl collection, just to hear some of that studio stuff again.


----------



## rhh7

*My favorite Canadian guitarist!*



Spikezone said:


> Let's talk about the great Canadian guitar players that are or have been on the scene. There are a lot of them, some that we might not be aware of, and some that we are aware of but are underrated or unnoticed in the music world in general.
> 
> -Mikey


I love Sue Foley's music!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buIf4Yf4FaE


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Definetly a big fan of Brian Smith of Trooper... a personal fav.

Brian MacLeod, Dominique Troiano, Colin James, Alex Lifeson, Randy Bachman, Pat Travers, Kim Mitchell, Gerry Doucette, Paul Hackman, Jag Tanna, Jeff Healey, Frank Marino, Rik Emmett, Marvin Birt ( Haywire ), Roger Howse... I grew up in St. John's Roger is truely an amazing talnet... Glen Drover, Keith Scott ( Brian Adams ), Gordie Johnson ( wins best tone for sure )...

Has anyone mentioned James McCulloch... awsome guitarist/musician.

Thats what I can think of at the moment anyways.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## 55 Jr

Years ago I was playing with China White. While in Brandon we opened up for the Queen City Kids.

Both Jeff Fyhn and Alex Chuaqui were amazing that night.

I should also mention Cam McLeod from White Wolf.

I have ripped off so much stuff from Keith Scott I should be sued.

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## Sandman

*Canadian Guitarists*

Did anyone mention Gino Scarpelli of Goddo? He was one of my heroes growing up and learning to play.Sure he may sound simple,But he definetly had his own style.


Also Rik Emmett,Formerly of Triumph. He sounds so much better playing Jazz though...IMO.
:rockon2:


----------



## WEEZY

I second Bruce Cockburn as well... I saw him live about 14 years ago - just him w/ an acoustic - I had no idea how good he was on the guitar until I almost shat my pants listening to him play. 

I also heard about an interview with Eddie Van Halen as he was leaving the stage one night and someone asked him "how does it feel to be the greatest living guitarist?" or something like that.. and Eddie apparently replied: "I'm not Bruce Cockburn"


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I used to love these guys in the 80's Rick Santers was one of my local idols back then 













Along with Lips from Anvil













By the way I took those pics


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Awsome photos... SAnters and Anvil... classic Canadain hard rock!


----------



## JimiGuy7

I was always a fan of Gordie Johnson and Jagori Tanna! They have got to be 2 of my favorite guitar players, oh and I could'nt leave the late great Jeff Healey! Gordie Johnson has the greatest tone ever!


----------



## csrMark

*Mr. Rock and Roll Machine himself.*


*RICK EMMETT*


----------



## csrMark

Liona BOYD............ isn't she Canadian?


----------



## csrMark

*Let's not forget a very underated guitar player AND songwriter.*

*STEVE DEMARCHI*

*Played with*:

SHERIFF in the early 80's. 
ALIAS in the early 90's. 
CRANBERRIES in the mid-late 90's.
Currently on tour with Delores O'Riordan (singer from The Cranberries).

Apparently, he was asked to replace Ace Frehely when he was kicked out of KISS the first time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jd0_FM-gbpg


----------



## csrMark

Avril (Advil) Lavigne


----------



## Alex

To add a few:

Redd Volkaert
John Findlay
Ed Bickert
Wayne Eagles
Mike McAvan


----------



## NB-SK

WEEZY said:


> I second Bruce Cockburn as well... I saw him live about 14 years ago - just him w/ an acoustic - I had no idea how good he was on the guitar until I almost shat my pants listening to him play.
> 
> I also heard about an interview with Eddie Van Halen as he was leaving the stage one night and someone asked him "how does it feel to be the greatest living guitarist?" or something like that.. and Eddie apparently replied: "I'm not Bruce Cockburn"


A little bit of interesting trivia that I came across while I was on layover in Vancouver: one of the guitars Larivee made for him (the very first single cutaway acoustic he ever made) is on display at the Vancouver airport. It's in the secured area of the international terminal, so you'll have to fly abroad to see it. 

Beautiful instrument. It has small repair below the strings (I think I remember seeing Bruce Cockburn playing a guitar with a hole below the strings...must have been that guitar).

Oh, and +1 on Bruce Cockburn.


----------



## Mooh

Saw Cockburn at the Stratford Festival Theatre maybe 20 years ago...stellar show. Didn't see him again until he played a labour rally at Queen's Park maybe 10 or 12 years ago. Besides his obvious chops, he's a most gracious and thoughtful guy, a national treasure.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## autorpm

Frank Marino Mahogany Rush


----------



## satch09

Thank you for mentioning don ross, yes I agree, he's the only 2 time winner of U.S. National Fingerstyle Guitar Championship (1988 and 1996). Not bad for a canuck eh?


----------



## shamus19

*Matt Minglewood*

Hey there, 

This is a great thread. There are no posts I can argue with & I'm very very glad nobody is arguing. This might be the most mature guitar board I have seen.

I scanned through as much as I could, but I didn't see Matt Minglewood. See him live & you'll understand. He plays every note as if it's his last. Awesome.

Shamus


----------



## Starbuck

shamus19 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> This is a great thread. There are no posts I can argue with & I'm very very glad nobody is arguing. This might be the most mature guitar board I have seen.
> 
> I scanned through as much as I could, but I didn't see Matt Minglewood. See him live & you'll understand. He plays every note as if it's his last. Awesome.
> 
> Shamus


Yes indeed he does, up on the middle of the tables an all! Alot of fun to see!


----------



## Gizmo

Hi there...I'm new here but thought I'd throw my vote in for Ottawa's Blues man Tony D. After 15 years of hiatus from the guitar, watching him inspired me to pick it up again and I haven't put it down since.

Ken

'64 SG
'63 Gretsch 6120
Gretsch Setzer Hot Rod
Reverend Club King RT
BB King Lucille
G&L Legacy
G&L Comanche
Parker Nitefly
Godin LGX
Peavey T60
Hagstrom Swede (original)
and a brace of Tele's


----------



## Mooh

Ever heard Kevin Breit? Plays with The Sisters Euclid, Carlos Del Junco, and many others. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer

Man, that's funny. I went to art school with Carlos, back in the late 70s/early 80s. We used to be mistaken for each other all the time back then. Guys would come up to me from behind, slap me on the back and say, 'hey Carlos, how ya doing...' it happened a lot for awhile there. I've seen him do the odd jazz gig around TO. Good guy and a great harmonica player. Haven't seen Kevin Breit play with Carlos but I've seen him live with other bands... fantastic player who gets around.


----------



## Spikezone

Here's another one, probably relatively unheard of-Todd Butler from Courtnenay, B.C. A great writer and performer of humourous political satire songs among other things, but with a great set of chops on the acoustic, and just a hilarious guy. If you haven't heard of him, check out his website, www.toddbutler.com. There are samples of some of his songs on there, I believe (haven't checked for a while).
-Mikey


----------



## fretlove

*"Unknown" Canadian guitarist*

Anyone from the Vancouver BC area know of a guitarist in the late 70's named Mark Fitchett? There's one or two videos on youtube. He's been living in LA for the past few years, but I not sure if he's had any great success. Let me know.

Fretlove


----------



## Suzanne

i like Brian MacLeod when he plays the guitar..


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Yes Brain is dearly miised... awsome talent...

I'm pretty sure someone mentioned Steve Shelski... of Coney Hatch... excellent tone and uniques style...


----------



## Freddy Gabrsek

these are my favorite Canadian guitarists:
Alex Lifeson 
Kim Mitchell
Jeff Healey
Kevin Breit
Ed Bickert
Lenny Breau

Bill Bridges
A good friend, maybe not a household name but you've probably heard his playing. He has accompanied the likes of Lena Horne, Peggy Lee, Eartha Kitt, Frankie Lane, and Ella Fitzgerald among many others. I'm going to produce the upcoming CD for his band "The Done Me Wrongs" in December, can't wait! http://www.thedonemewrongs.com/

Leroy Emmanuel 
Another good friend and an amazing funk & soul guitar player....never uses a pick, plays everything with his thumb! He was one of the unofficial funk brothers from that motown era, played with Marvin Gaye, Stevie Wonder, Edwin Star, John Lee Hooker, T-Bone Walker, Al Green, Sonny Boy Williamson, Funk Brothers, Bohanon, Dionne Warwick, James Brown Band, The Fabulous Counts. Check out his band's website here http://www.lmtconnection.com


----------



## lbrown1

favourite canadian guitarists - 3 of them

Healy, Mitchell and Young


----------



## martyb1

Can't believe no one has mentioned Paul "Chappy" Chapman

http://chappy.cc/


----------



## ennisphd

*canadian guitarists*

Two very different flavours here, but Rob Baker of Tragically Hip, and Bruce Cockburn. Cockburn is a ridiculously gifted player.


----------



## Chris Browne

My favorite local player is a cat named _Scott Medford _- plays with a band called the Instigators, Blues, Rockabilly - cool and tasteful. A few others - there was this Jump Blues band from the West called the _Rockin Highliners_ and they had this crazy guitarist who had this retro, T-Bone Walker kind of style, while managing to be original and very suprising. _Morgan Davis_, blues player and historian formerly from Toronto now living in Halifax; In the Rocksphere Martin Tielli makes me go "wow" and "what?". _Kevin Breit _(I might have spelled his name wrong) - I saw him with Carlos Del Junco in Saint John NB years ago and was absolutely flabbergasted. Sue _Foley_ is awesome, as is my neighbor _Joel Leblanc _from Hot Toddy. These aren't Pop players or guitar heroes, but I honestly think that there's never been more great Canadian guitarists!


----------



## margibby

Rik Emmit can play many styles.Good player.


----------



## DavidM

Ditto on Bruce Cockburn. I grew up with Bruce. We started in music together (played in the same band for a bit early on). It was very cool to see how in those early days he rested his pinkie finger on the pick guard while he played. I also remember how he made a blank fretboard out of cardboard and took it to school in his binder so he could practice scales between (and sometimes during) classes. His practice and dedication sure paid off. The guy is truly one of the best guitarists in the world.


----------



## Sneaky

DavidM said:


> Ditto on Bruce Cockburn. I grew up with Bruce. We started in music together (played in the same band for a bit early on). It was very cool to see how in those early days he rested his pinkie finger on the pick guard while he played. I also remember how he made a blank fretboard out of cardboard and took it to school in his binder so he could practice scales between (and sometimes during) classes. His practice and dedication sure paid off. The guy is truly one of the best guitarists in the world.


Cool story. I love BC. His first album is still one of my faves, the one with the Colville painting on the cover. I remember listening to it in the high school library in Grade 9. What has he done... about 25 albums since? He has another new one coming out in March, live & solo. I heard a track on the radio yesterday.

Another old one I heard the other day was a very early (ca 1965 maybe)Lenny Breau, who's already been mentioned of course, with Rick Danko on bass and Levon Helm on drums.


----------



## DavidM

Sneaky said:


> Cool story. I love BC. His first album is still one of my faves, the one with the Colville painting on the cover. I remember listening to it in the high school library in Grade 9. What has he done... about 25 albums since? He has another new one coming out in March, live & solo. I heard a track on the radio yesterday.
> 
> Another old one I heard the other day was a very early (ca 1965 maybe)Lenny Breau, who's already been mentioned of course, with Rick Danko on bass and Levon Helm on drums.


Sneaky: Just to go off on a tangent, I picked up a copy of Colville's "Horse and Train" painting at the National Gallery in Ottawa some years back and had it matted and framed. A great reminder of two great Canadian artists. Bruce and I chummed together through public and high school. After that, instead of heading to university (like everyone else), I chose to play rock and roll and Bruce set off to backpack Europe. I'll never forget the knock on my side door at the end of the summer and there was Bruce. He had dramatically changed in appearance and you could see the budding writer/philospher in the new image. Not long after, he set off for Berklee and the rest is history. Fun times.


----------



## GibsonTay37

Rob Baker of the Tragically Hip, and i always liked Matthew Good

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Skin

Eric Clapton is half Canadian


----------



## Sparrow Guitars

David Carswel is a fantastic rock and roll guitar player who plays with Thee Evaporators and I first saw play with The Smugglers. Smugglers other guitar player is named Nick Thomas. Between the two of them, there was way too much guitar talent in that band. 

Vancouver has a few real rockabilly greats. 

Paul Pight http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAeUVyIb5_8

I used to love Ray Condo play. It was like watching Hank Williams, he's got that much legend status to me. His Steel player Jimmy Roy, and lead guitar player Steven Nikleva were unreal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2wv...p://i1.ytimg.com/vi/T2wvlIowUTs/hqdefault.jpg

Billy Bones


----------



## smorgdonkey

Troy Aikens is an amazing player. He is in Pictou County, Nova Scotia where you can trip over musicians if you don't watch where you are walking.
He is a very versatile player and is well-known for Ozzy guitarist-like prowess and the Van Halenish and Satch thing. Here is a poor recording of a tune with his playing on it. Lead solo has no overdubs and was rather done right off the cuff so to speak.
http://soundclick.com/share?songid=4924157
I don't have recordings of him playing other genres but he is the first person ever heard talk about Django and plays a lot of different stuff like that. He started with The Beatles and CCR & Neil Young...awesome player.


----------



## musicman08

DavidM said:


> Ditto on Bruce Cockburn. I grew up with Bruce. The guy is truly one of the best guitarists in the world.


He is an ok guitarist............but FAR from being in that class. Very Far.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Lots of Ditto's for lots of names.

Along with Myles Goodwyn of April Wine there are his partners Jerry Mercer (or is it Gary Moffet, keep getting those names mixed up), and Brian Greenway.

I don't know if he is Canadian, used to see him at The Firehall all the time....Pat Savage....awesome


----------



## rwe333

musicman08 said:


> He is an ok guitarist............but FAR from being in that class. Very Far.


Actually, Bruce Cockburn is incredible - Richard Thompson-level badass. 
Guess you've never seen him solo or at his best.


----------



## smorgdonkey

rwe333 said:


> Actually, Bruce Cockburn is incredible - Richard Thompson-level badass.
> Guess you've never seen him solo or at his best.


I agree. I always thought along the lines of what musicman08 said until I saw him on a show called 'In Session' or something similar. I was (to use the cliché) blown away. I was seriously floored by the playing. World Class? Indeed.


----------



## Justinator

I've been listening to a lot of billy talent lately. The guitarist Ian is not canadian born as far as I know, but lives in canada and it is a canadian band. He has an interesting style of combining rythm and lead, in what I think are some unique chord progressions. He's got my respect on the creativity side, and is an excellent live performer. Not well renowned like a lot of guitarists mentioned in this thread and not as technical but definitely a unique playing style.


----------



## bobb

I don't think Jim Byrnes has been added yet.


----------



## allthumbs56

rwe333 said:


> Actually, Bruce Cockburn is incredible - Richard Thompson-level badass.
> Guess you've never seen him solo or at his best.


Fabulous guitarist. Just about everything I know about acoustic playing I learned from watching/listening to Bruce.


----------



## baigge

*Neil Chapman is the greatest*

Neil Chapman (Pukka Orchestra, Sattalites, Leonard Cohen, Buffy Ste.-Marie, Alannah Myles, Bill King, Neotone, Zed Head, etc.) is the greatest guitarist in Canada or anywhere else in the universe, no question. There's no one else like him. You haven't heard the guitar until you've heard him play. Check him out at www.neilchapman.ca.


----------



## Pibeau

Steve Hill is a very good guitarist


----------



## Big_Daddy

baigge said:


> Neil Chapman (Pukka Orchestra, Sattalites, Leonard Cohen, Buffy Ste.-Marie, *Alannah Myles*, Bill King, Neotone, Zed Head, etc.) is the greatest guitarist in Canada or anywhere else in the universe, no question. There's no one else like him. You haven't heard the guitar until you've heard him play. Check him out at www.neilchapman.ca.


I agree. But I thought Kurt Shefter was her lead guitarist. Very talented player..still listen to his stuff with Alannah Myles. I also agree with the sentiments about Bruce Cockburn. One of the best acoustic players I've ever seen. 

And, tho he wasn't born in Canada, Tom Lavin of Powder Blues fame has been here long enough in my opinion to get honorary Canuck status. Excellent blues player.


----------



## prodigal_son

Not sure if anyone has mentioned him yet but how about Don Ross?


----------



## baigge

Neil Chapman isn't Alannah Myles's lead guitarist--I didn't mean to be misleading. But he co-wrote some songs on her album "Arival" and played on one song on that album. He plays much more prominently with most of the other artists I listed. -baigge


----------



## larvaboy

Not sure if this name has been mentioned: Gaye Delorme


----------



## Chorduroy

I may have missed it, but 23 pages and no Ian Thornley?!?!?! Seriously?!?!? Fantastic guitarist and more importantly, great songwriter.


----------



## JimiGuy7

Chorduroy said:


> I may have missed it, but 23 pages and no Ian Thornley?!?!?! Seriously?!?!? Fantastic guitarist and more importantly, great songwriter.


Agreed!!! Thornley is one of the few unique guitar players left, very talented man. Also, I just Grady about 2 weeks ago in Ottawa and man wow!!! Gordie is the man!!! His tone, his style, his voice and the sheer mountain crushing volume are his trademarks and they are awesome. I would deffinetely see them again.


----------



## scott

I Huff Paint said:


> Also worth a mention is Piggy! R.I.P Piggy!


Page 5 before Denis "Piggy" D'Amour got a vote! Whuh?!?!?

I love what he did, especially on their first five albums. One of my favorite guitarists, both lead and rhythmn, of all time.


----------



## PlunkrD

I know this guy has been mentioned, but he deserves more appreciation from our group. Kevin Breit. Follow what he's doing on his myspace; www.myspace.com/kevinbreit 
In particular, don't miss him on stage at The World of Slide Guitar (as part of the Luminato 2009) with headliners; The Derek Trucks Band, Sonny Landreth, Daniel Lanois(another great canadian guitarist). The best part of this day of concerts is it's free!....June 07 at the Yonge/Dundas Square.


----------



## fatherjacques

Pibeau said:


> Steve Hill is a very good guitarist


I totally agree:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

Not sure if he has been mentioned yet. . . 
Erik Mongrain from Quebec is absolutely rediculous!!
He plays with to the best of my knowledge a very unique style.

Check him out on youtube, just search his name.

Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## tailtwister

Always an influence on my playing...

Lindsay Mitchell (ex-Prism)
Al Harlow (Prism) 

Al spent many, many, many years as a guitar player in bass player's clothing.


Most definitely Brian MacLeod, Rick Santers, and Keith Scott were all influences as well.


----------



## Gitpik

Eddy Moliski, Surrey, B.C.


----------



## High/Deaf

techplayer said:


> Hi:
> How about George Moody (deceased) from Swift Current......


Wow, there's a blast from the past. I took a few lessons from him in the 70's - remarkable player. His protege (Dave Gunn, I think) is also a great player in a similar mold (think Chet Atkins/Ronnie Prophet). 

And +1 for Devin Townsend. Watching him and Steve trade off on the VAI tour blew my mind - he's a guitar player that doesn't often enough get props for his playing. Jed Simon is also a great player - the two of them together sound like a sledgehammer hitting your head from the inside. And I just read Peavey is working on a Deving Townsend guitar.

One other name I would through out there is a young gifted player originally from Saskatoon - Kyle Riabco. Amazing player, singer, etc. Stage presence of someone twice his age. I believe he is currently acting and doing session work in TO. Huge talent with so many years ahead of him.

No lack of talent in this expansive country, eh? :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## csrMark

djem said:


> Oh, I forgot one guitarist.....
> 
> There is this metal/shred type dude that plays downtown TO under the bridges by the ACC who is one smoking player. He should also be nominated for all the years of entertainment, rain or shine. Anyone know this guy?
> 
> He can definately 'unleash the fooking fury!'
> 
> :rockon2:



I've seen this guy lots.... no name... won't talk to people...I asked him once he wouldn't reply. Threw him $2 and left.

he was doing van halen to a tee for the VH concert last year


----------



## stoptail

Oliver Gannon , is definitely worth mentioning . He is a Juno award winning Canadian jazz guitarist and legend in my opinion . Check him out at this link .

http://www.olivergannon.com/


----------



## Orcslayer

Bet nobody remembers Freddie Keeler (Keelor?). 

He was lead guitarist for The Shays (David Calyton Thomas' Toronto band). I saw them several times at local dances in T.O. in the mid 60's before David went to the States & joined Blood Sweat & Tears & became famous. 

The Shays were contemporaries of Toronto based bands like Rompin' Ronnie Hawkins & the Hawks (later The Band), Grant Smith & the Power, Little Caesar & the Consuls, Robbie lane & the Disciples, The Ugly Ducklings and, of course, The Mandala (which included Dominic Troiano). 

Freddie played a blonde Telecaster & could really tear up the stage pumpin' out those licks on tunes like Boom Boom, Walk that Walk & Take Me Back ( one of David's own compositions & a minor hit in Canada.) I wonder if David ever looks at this forum.....Nah, probably not.


----------



## Jimmypaz

Well,, 24 pages and no mention of John Till??? Doesn't anybody else remember "Pearl"?? He's playing with "P. W. Pauley" around southern Ontario these days.
Robin Hawkins (Ronnie's son) is real good too!
And last, but far from least, Bill Durst (Thundermug and solo) , google him if you are not familiar with his work.


----------



## dead mike

well i havent read through all the pages but i bet no one has mentioned the criminally underrated BRIAN CONNELLEY of Atomic 7 and Shadowy Men on a shadowy planet. If your living in toronto do yourself a favour and go see him thursdays at the cadillac lounge.


----------



## ZenJenga

Elizabeth Powell of Land of Talk. My current fave canadian guitarist.
There really are too many to even think of right now, but she stands out.


----------



## pattste

*Michel Cusson*

As a teenager, Michel Cusson used to be one of my guitar heroes. A founding member of jazz-fusion-rock band UZEB, with bassist Alain Caron (who plays with Mike Stern) and drummer Paul Brochu. When UZEB parted ways, Cusson had a lot of success as a composer and producer. He has a new project with singer Luck Merville and guitarist/singer Therese Montcalm and a new CD released just days ago that's easily my favorite of 2009.

Here's a short clip of a Festival performance last summer. He plays a Gibson ES-339 through a 65 Amp. Great tone and beautiful, melodic lines played with passion and technical skills. Watch for the shredding at the 1:20 mark. Hehe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAi7k_z66vM

And here's a pot-pourri of the songs from his new album:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XFtvdwcC8A&NR=1


----------



## Were We Brave?

Pibeau said:


> Steve Hill is a very good guitarist


Definitely Steve. Unorthodox technique, amazing tone, fantastic phrasing. Love him.


----------



## jmb2

Late to the party ... but here are some of my favorite Canadian players and players who play in this part of Canada, past and present ... in no particular order:

Lenny Breau
Bruce Cockburn
Kevin Breit
Bob McAlpine
Leroy Emmanuel
Jon Steen
Jack de Keyzer
Gordie Johnson
John Bride
Phil Kane
Bernie Labarge
John Findlay
Kevin Higgins
Tim Johns
Sil Simone
Sean Pinchin

and a whole bunch of others ....:smile::food-smiley-015:

cheers always, eh

Joel


----------



## Setneck

*Canadian Axemen*

I like James Anthony and Jack DeKeyzer. Different stlyles........both great.


----------



## gtone

Frank Marino
Greg Godovitz
Lenny Breau
Gordie Johnson
Neil Young

All Canadians, I believe...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## MattKnight

Someone you do not hear mentioned often is Rob Baker of the Hip. I like his style. Also, no one ever mentions me... but that I can understand.


----------



## TwangOmatic

My favorite Canadian player is Brian Connelly who was in the shadowy men on a shadowy planet. Actually he's one of my favorite players from anywhere.


----------



## BigNorm

The best Canadian guitar player IMHO was *JEFF HEALEY.*(RIP) ( If we don't count that Hendrix and Clapton had Canadians relatives )
The way this guy was playing his instrument was magic !
I also love to listen to Jean Millaire, from Corbeau in the 80's and a while with Offenbach.


----------



## Farbulous

TwangOmatic said:


> My favorite Canadian player is Brian Connelly who was in the shadowy men on a shadowy planet. Actually he's one of my favorite players from anywhere.


+1

Also:

Neil Young
Jay Ferguson
Patrick Pentland
Bernie LaBarge
Robbie Robertson


----------



## Mackin

dwagar said:


> Let's not forget Jeff Healey [...]


Yes please. :smile:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikHI7_PMFNc


----------



## hangar rash

Gotta cast votes for Steve Strongman and Teddy Leonard, a couple of bluesmen who know more chords and riffs than I do words.


----------



## Short Circuit

NB_Terry said:


> Rick is a great guitarist, writer and vocalist. Mistreating Heart, Winter Freeze, Road to Morocco, etc.. Great tunes with great solos.



Does anyone know if this is available on CD? I have been searching music stores and coming up empty handed.

Mark


----------



## Frogee

Jimmy James

Corey Diabo 

Steve Hill 

Lenny Breau

Frank Marino.....


----------



## claude blondin

*great canadian guiyar players*

red volkert,dominique troino,red shea,gay delorme(rodeo song),david wilcox,richard vernon


----------



## butterknucket

Has Daniel Lanois been mentioned?


----------



## Oakville Dave

*Fave Cdn Guitarists*

I know he's not primarilty known as an electric player, but Bruce Cockburn is a HUGE favourite, along with Greg Keelor and the dude from The Tragically Hip whose name I can never remember!!


----------



## Mars182

how about matthew good? great acoustic stuff on his solo albums... let alone his genial song writting


----------



## butterknucket

Oakville Dave said:


> I know he's not primarilty known as an electric player, but Bruce Cockburn is a HUGE favourite, along with Greg Keelor and the dude from The Tragically Hip whose name I can never remember!!


Bruce is a monster.


----------



## TonyD

Jazzers Lorne Lofsky and Michael Occhipinti.


----------



## Sundog Kid

Dont know if anyone mentioned him yet, but I think he deserves to be:

Sean Verreault

Most would know him from Wide Mouth Mason, which if anyone saw them on a good P.A. can attest to his skill and thick funk/blues.

His solo stuff was very interesting indeed. And I can vouche , you wont meet a more down to earth person.

And Colin James. Dayam.

Oh, and of course Sas Jordan. Why not.

ps: forgot Don Ross and Gordy Johnson.

I went to a clinic with Gordy a few months back. That guy likes to keep it old school lemme tell ya.


----------



## hedzup

David Gogo


----------



## Budda

I appreciate Matt Good


----------



## Sundog Kid

Im sure hes been mentioned a few times, but I was re-inspired by the recent club show I saw him at - 

Ian Thornley


----------



## corailz

james on bass said:


> Bubbles.  :rockon2:


LOLOL!!Yeah!I heard that he was a little genius on guitar...
Anyways,one of my favourite guitar players is a Canadian,it's Philx (Powder,The Drills).


----------



## TVvoodoo

If you've never heard of Bob Evans, you should take about ten minutes and listen to some of his body of work. 
CD Preview tears my head off. 

I'd like to also nominate my little bro, Jeff Harrison of Quicksilver out of Calgary, a composition he recorded playing around with his variax
SoundClick artist: TVvoodoo - page with MP3 music downloads 

Nice choices by the folks here, some I'd totally forgotten about. Who was the guy for the headpins, he was good too. And I don't believe 
anyone caught Paul Dean, either. 

Cheers.


----------



## tuck'n'roll

I haven't covered every page yet, but I'll throw in Mike McKenna! McKenna Mendohlson Mainline from the late 60's.


----------



## Spikezone

I have been listening to some Canadian blues players lately that haven't been mentioned here and need to be, such as Rick Fines, Paul Pigat (aka Cousin Harley), Marc Atkinson (more a Gypsy Swing player actually) and last, but certainly not least, Paul Deslauriers (alternately with Dawn Tyler Watson, Black Cat Bone, and on solo works-a smokin' acoustic AND electric player). You can find all these guys on YouTube and they're totally worth a listen! I also like Tim Williams' playing, but he's been mentioned in the thread already.
-Mikey


----------



## Krule Music Group

This is one that many have forgot about. 
Frank Marino from Mahogony Rush they were big in the 70's
Aldo Nova (he wrote songs with Bon Jovi) and did guitar work with Celine Dion. He had one album that was not bad in the late 80's

Musicians Resources


----------



## Macki

I did not look through the entire thread so I am not sure if this has been posted yet but one of my favs is Kevin Breit (and the Sisters Euclid). Absolutely incredible guitar player - very versatile and quite a good songwriter. I prefer his stuff with "the sisters" particularly Faith Cola and Run Neil Run.


----------



## prodigal_son

Just recently leanred about Phil X.

YouTube - Phil X Jams - Little Wing


----------



## Bobby

most of these guys have probably been mentionned,but ill just list a short few my favourite canadian players:

Oscar Lopez(im unsure if he was born here but,regardless)
jesse cook
jeff healey
Jimmy James(quebec blues/rock/jazz,an ABSOLUTE MONSTER) hes greek and has a relatively impossible name to pronounce which is why he changed it. hes also relatively obscure, so that and the commonality of his stage name make him kind of hard to find info on.
Phillip Sayce(he was born in wales but moved here at 2 and grew up here)

how the hell did i forget lenny breau !!! ok ok,he was born in maine,but his parents were francophone,so im claiming him as a fellow acadian at least 

colin james
Pat travers

just a few of my favourites,hopefully i might have named someone who hasnt been yet. oh! isnt Clapton like 1/8th canadian or something? lets claim him!! 

Bobby


----------



## Bobby

sorry about posting that twice. not sure what happened there :S


----------



## Sneaky

Did anyone mention Steve Dawson yet? Guitarist/producer extrordinaire. His new album (out in April) is his best yet.

[video=youtube;ex7KhLh8qJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ex7KhLh8qJI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Margolispei

How about Randy Bachman, Lenny Breau, Liona Boyd, Neil Young...


----------



## Margolispei

and the guy from Haywire is Marvin Birt. A understudy for Eddie Van Halen if there ever was...


----------



## izjustagirl

*Canadian Guitar Players*

I'm a fan of Bill Bourne; in all variation.....Tri Continental with Lester Quitzau & Madagasgar Slim as well as his other collaborations.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nXOulfOH-8 
This song is called Voodoo King, not Voodoo Train.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mpkfn-_f-U 
Bill on the THE WOODSONGS OLD-TIME RADIO HOUR. Lexington, Kentucky.

http://www.billbourne.com/

Hope you have a listen & enjoy!!

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## izjustagirl

I'm so wrong!! LOL Voodoo Train it is!! Oops!!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## washburned

Bobby said:


> most of these guys have probably been mentionned,but ill just list a short few my favourite canadian players:
> 
> Oscar Lopez(im unsure if he was born here but,regardless)
> jesse cook
> jeff healey
> Jimmy James(quebec blues/rock/jazz,an ABSOLUTE MONSTER) hes greek and has a relatively impossible name to pronounce which is why he changed it. hes also relatively obscure, so that and the commonality of his stage name make him kind of hard to find info on.
> Phillip Sayce(he was born in wales but moved here at 2 and grew up here)
> 
> how the hell did i forget lenny breau !!! ok ok,he was born in maine,but his parents were francophone,so im claiming him as a fellow acadian at least
> 
> colin james
> Pat travers
> 
> just a few of my favourites,hopefully i might have named someone who hasnt been yet. oh! isnt Clapton like 1/8th canadian or something? lets claim him!!
> 
> Bobby


As for Clapton try 1/2 making him a Canadian: "Eric Patrick Clapton was born in Ripley, Surrey, England, the son of 16 year old Patricia Molly Clapton (b. 7 January 1929) and Edward Walter Fryer (21 March 1920 - 15 May 1985), a 24-year-old soldier from Montreal, Quebec." Wiki.


----------



## izjustagirl

washburned said:


> As for Clapton try 1/2 making him a Canadian: "Eric Patrick Clapton was born in Ripley, Surrey, England, the son of 16 year old Patricia Molly Clapton (b. 7 January 1929) and Edward Walter Fryer (21 March 1920 - 15 May 1985), a 24-year-old soldier from Montreal, Quebec." Wiki.


True, true...I doubt most people see EC as half canadian though! Great suggestions in this thread for new players to check out & reminders of some "old" ones that I've long neglected. Thanks a bunch all!!


----------



## Steve C

Although a vocalist's band; (the late Doug Bennett) Doug and the Slugs' guitar team Rich Baker and John Burton ripped into the 80's with originality. Very difficult band to cover. Rich and John were so opposite in their styles, it WORKED!


----------



## deadear

I did not see Kevin MacMicheal ( RIP) in a lot of the posts I looked at. Co-founding member and lead guitarist of 80s British band Cutting Crew. #1 single ( I Just) Died in Your Arms. Rocked the Charvel


----------



## bluzfish

What about Ken (Spider) Sinnaeve on bass and speaking of Streetheart, Paul Dean? They were totally amazing in Streetheart - killer players live!


----------



## Spikezone

bluzfish said:


> What about Ken (Spider) Sinnaeve on bass and speaking of Streetheart, Paul Dean? They were totally amazing in Streetheart - killer players live!


Paul Dean? Was he in Streetheart? I am familiar with his membership in Loverboy, but didn't know he was in SH. Was that first before Loverboy?
-Mikey


----------



## bluzfish

Spikezone said:


> Paul Dean? Was he in Streetheart? I am familiar with his membership in Loverboy, but didn't know he was in SH. Was that first before Loverboy?
> -Mikey


Yes, pre-Loverboy by a couple of years. Paul, Spider and Matt Frenett were absolutely amazing in Streatheart (catch the first album for a taste of their live show - it is pretty much a 1st set set list). Kenny Shields was in his prime then too (late seventies) but I understand his, er, their egos and musical direction kind of clashed. The second album is kind of a mix of first album leftovers and new material less Matt and Paul who moved on to the Loverboy project.


----------



## Waterloo

Off the top of my head... Bruce Cockburn, Wendell Ferguson, Kevin Breit, Timo Laine (think he's Canadian). Also, Daniel Lanois (especially when he's playing pedal steel).


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer

People...Lenny Breau was not Canadian. He was born in Maine USA. Other than the 7-8 years he lived in Canada from the late 1950's to the mid 1960's he spent most of his life in Nashville, New York and California. His mother however was Canadian from New Brunswick I believe.

The only guitarist worth mentioning is Ed Bickert. He could play circles around most of the people mentioned here.


----------



## Milkman

I like Ed Bickert, but unless you listen to old jazz a lot you might have never heard of him.

Canada is full of great players of a wide variety of styles.


----------



## mhammer

Ed Bickert made it possible for jazz players to not HAVE to play a hollow body. I'll wager most folks who were not previously familiar with him would not guess, from sound alone, that he was slinging a Telecaster.

As for Lenny Breau, yeah I guess he was a "North American" player, rather than "Canadian" player, though I knew him primarily from watching him on the Thursday segment of _Music Hop_ on CBC (or whatever the 5:30PM show was called that went from Halifax on Mondays to Vancouver on Fridays).

I've had the pleasure to have seen both guys in concert from up close. Pretty transformative experiences in both instances.

Waterloo,

I was always under the impression that Timo Laine (AKA Symphonic Slam) was a Montrealer, but I may be mistaken. Certainly his website makes no mention of geographical origins.


----------



## Mooh

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> People...Lenny Breau was not Canadian. He was born in Maine USA. Other than the 7-8 years he lived in Canada from the late 1950's to the mid 1960's he spent most of his life in Nashville, New York and California. His mother however was Canadian from New Brunswick I believe.
> 
> The only guitarist worth mentioning is Ed Bickert. He could play circles around most of the people mentioned here.


Doesn't his mother's nationality make him "half Canadian" ie, duo citizenship? 

Eric Clapton's father was Canadian too...or am I mistaken?

Just asking.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jon Gilchrist

Wow never heard of most of these people.. i need to get out more!


----------



## skorpian34

My vote is for Pete Lesperance of Harem Scarem. They are back together ! 'Don't Come Easy' was one of their more recent tunes that rocked. Still love the instrumental 'Mandy'. I leave my jem copy in e flat with the intention of polishing up that tune. Matter of fact, I'll try tonight lol.


----------



## hjr2

Probably already mentioned. Steve Piticco is the man.
[video=youtube;GAxbSssDqwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxbSssDqwU[/video]


----------



## hjr2

And Ted Quinlan!
[video=youtube;eOm0YJ_H3ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOm0YJ_H3ro[/video]


----------



## whatstilremains

probably my favourite,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpTQ1MkS68o


----------



## hjr2

Paul Chapman is a great Country picker. Here is a lesson I put together about his solo on I Feel a Sin Comin' on by Jason McCoy.http://jeremyrouse.weebly.com/1/pos...lo-on-jason-mccoys-i-feel-a-sin-comin-on.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0JF2d-3uE4


----------



## SoundSculptor

Simon Legault is one I've been listening to lately

[video=youtube_share;HF1h7E0oCI8]http://youtu.be/HF1h7E0oCI8[/video]


----------



## Diablo

skorpian34 said:


> My vote is for Pete Lesperance of Harem Scarem. They are back together ! 'Don't Come Easy' was one of their more recent tunes that rocked. Still love the instrumental 'Mandy'. I leave my jem copy in e flat with the intention of polishing up that tune. Matter of fact, I'll try tonight lol.


one of my fave players as well...massive tone, amazing technical and tasteful player.
sooo under rated. Probably because Harem Scarem were a bit like Canadas answer to Winger.

Sidenote: A few years back I was at a business meeting at Sony music and signing into their visitor book in the lobby and the name above mine was Harry Hess. Sure enough I looked around the lobby and there he was but of course with a more current haircut. felt like saying something to him about how much Ive enjoyed their music, but didn't.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo

My all time favorite Canadian guitarist is Shaun Verrault of Wide Mouth Mason, probably one of the most underrated guitar players in this fine country, but damn he can play the blues.


----------



## marcos

hjr2 said:


> Probably already mentioned. Steve Piticco is the man.
> [video=youtube;GAxbSssDqwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAxbSssDqwU[/video]


I had the extreme pleasure of attending a demo day at Steves in late 90's and was blown away by his talent.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Good pick. Verrault has some chops. I like quite of few of WMM songs.



ThatGingerMojo said:


> My all time favorite Canadian guitarist is Shaun Verrault of Wide Mouth Mason, probably one of the most underrated guitar players in this fine country, but damn he can play the blues.


----------



## High/Deaf

If not mentioned yet, BC's own Don Alder. 

Went to one of his clinics last year. Great talent, and such a nice boy...........{pinchie cheeks smiley}


----------



## Adcandour

There was a kid at my high school who made it sound like we were under a missile attack in the cafeteria. I stared in awe.

Then I heard him noodling occasionally at The Arts music store (at it's old location).

Then I saw him in his videos with his band "The Salads". He couldn't play to his technical ability, because it never fit the style of music. But he's an insane player.

Dave Ziemba is fun to watch play.


----------



## guy comeau

rick emmet


----------



## Slooky

musicman08 said:


> He is an ok guitarist............but FAR from being in that class. Very Far.


Bruce Cockburn!

Just ok? Your kidding right?


----------



## Midnight Rider

Philip Sayce,He is the Canadian equivalent to America's Stevie Ray Vaughn.Don't miss the chance to see him on his current tour in a small club as he will no doubt be playing large stadiums on the near future.

Ladies & Gentlemen I give you Canada's best kept secret.

[video=youtube;P6Wz7paiOCc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6Wz7paiOCc&amp;spfreload=10[/video]

[video=youtube;ej9RziOSd6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej9RziOSd6s&amp;spfreload=10[/video]

[video=youtube;khkghSLo750]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khkghSLo750&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## Midnight Rider

Ok,I knew you would want more.

[video=youtube;Osc55C7iZSo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Osc55C7iZSo&amp;spfreload=10[/video]

[video=youtube;YwVVWWPDV-o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwVVWWPDV-o&amp;spfreload=10[/video]

[video=youtube;IPuYugh0TAA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPuYugh0TAA&amp;spfreload=10[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Cockburn is an unbelievably good guitar player.

[video=youtube;IsEe6LNEBbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsEe6LNEBbE[/video]

[video=youtube;kyk9AT6f_tE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyk9AT6f_tE[/video]

[video=youtube;E-Y_2iTZNKY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-Y_2iTZNKY[/video]



Slooky said:


> Bruce Cockburn!
> 
> Just ok? Your kidding right?


----------



## James B.




----------



## James B.

Being from the USA Neil Young was one of my favorite Canadian artists , along with Rush , The Band , the Guess Who , Bachman - Turner Overdrive , The Jeff Healey Band , Steppenwolf , and many more , have to include Paul Shaffer .


----------



## Scotty

Midnight Rider said:


> Philip Sayce,He is the Canadian equivalent to America's Stevie Ray Vaughn.Don't miss the chance to see him on his current tour in a small club as he will no doubt be playing large stadiums on the near future.
> 
> Ladies & Gentlemen I give you Canada's best kept secret.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6Wz7paiOCc&amp;spfreload=10
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej9RziOSd6s&amp;spfreload=10
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=khkghSLo750&amp;spfreload=10


THANK YOU....just the thing I've been looking for...guy has awesome groove!!
I love this one...makes that Strat cry hard just like it should


----------



## Lola

bischbd said:


> I always liked Kim Mitchell in his heyday with Max Webster.


When Max Webster came out with that album with the block heads on it, I was in heaven!


----------



## Silent Otto

We just saw Monkeyjunk up close and personal - two great players from Ottawa - Tony D and Steve Mariner. They play a great show, catch them if you can!


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88

Here's another Canuck , some open G playing


----------



## Steadfastly

He has likely been mentioned but Red Shea was an excellent guitar player. What is a bit ironic is I knew him fairly well when I lived in Aurora but I wasn't playing guitar at that time. I never appreciated his ability until some time after his death.


----------



## Boogieman

Lots of great players listed. I would like to mention:

Bryan Potvin of The Northern Pikes and the recently-retired Peter Leitch (jazz guitarist from Montreal but based in New York).


----------



## cboutilier

I know at least Keelor has mentioned, but being the Blue Rodeo fan I am, I must also nominate Jim Cuddy (very underrated lead player), and their current axe man Colin Cripps. CC is an animal on his SG and twangs a mean Tele too.

I used to jam with Evan Miesener from Gloryhound so I'm inclined to mention him as well.

I'm not sure if Matt Minglewood was mentioned yet. Great Nova Scotian Country/Blues picker. Big on Canadian radio, and the bar scene in the 70s and 80s. Saw him live a few months ago.

Christine Campbell and Blake Johnson (Christine Campbell Band, the Stogies) are killing it on the East Coast blues scene right now. She can sing like nobody's business, but shes bad ass guitarist in her own right. I jammed with them both a few months back at an Open Mic hosted by her publicist, and Blake brought down the house playing my Telecaster through my rig. I wish I could make it sound that good.

Mo Kenny. She's an old friend of mine, and her Gretsch is so pretty it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.

Charlie A'Court. Local blues legend around here.

And I know he's been mentioned already but I have to mention Colin James. It's my birthright, really. My father named me after him.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## johnnyshaka

cboutilier said:


> I know at least Keelor has mentioned, but being the Blue Rodeo fan I am, I must also nominate Jim Cuddy (very underrated lead player), and their current axe man Colin Cripps. CC is an animal on his SG and twangs a mean Tele too.


Saw Blue Rodeo Thursday night and I'll definitely concur on Cuddy and Cripps. Cuddy can still sing, too, wow.

Steve Hill...saw him in the fall and I can't wait to see him again.


----------



## cboutilier

johnnyshaka said:


> Saw Blue Rodeo Thursday night and I'll definitely concur on Cuddy and Cripps. Cuddy can still sing, too, wow.
> 
> Steve Hill...saw him in the fall and I can't wait to see him again.


Keelor was one of my favorite guitarists when his ears still worked. My band does 5 Days in May as a Hotel California style dual lead.


----------



## bzrkrage

johnnyshaka said:


> Saw Blue Rodeo Thursday night and I'll definitely concur on Cuddy and Cripps. Cuddy can still sing, too, wow.
> 
> Steve Hill...saw him in the fall and I can't wait to see him again.


See? I didn't even know BR were playing in Cow-town til just now!
I have been wanting to see Cripps play for ages.
Damn no FB!
Ahh well, get the last live album, headphones & comfy-chair.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## fretzel

Don't know if Phil X was mentioned or not. 

Whoever was the lead player in Thundermug is pretty kick ass!


----------



## Jeremykeys

I sometimes go to a bar in the west end of Scarborough called the Loaded Dog. The house band AKA the Loaded Blues has Earl Johnson from Moxie fame ripping it up for the afternoon jam. It's not exactly and open jam but they do tend to get some killer players in. Yesterday my friend Tony Springer tore it up for an hour and a half. Man, is he good, and entertaining too. My wife and myself can't get enough of catching his shows. If you ever get a chance to see him, don't miss it!


----------



## Guest

Shit! You know Tony Springer!? Awesome player. 
I remember him back in the 80's, and Thundermug too.


----------



## Lafite

PaulS said:


> Yea I had a copy of there only album years ago.... long gone but not forgotten. Has any one ever seen this album on cassette or CD I'd love to have another copy.


Amazon.ca has it. Great album, I Can Hear You Calling never gets old


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## SG-Rocker

Gearhead88 said:


>


Wow, he's really testing the 'ol neck joint on that Jr. 
Must have a volute haha !


----------



## Sixstringheaven

Ian Thornley is a monster player !


----------



## Diablo

Might not be the best place to post this, but I saw a sign outside the Iron Horse in cookstown yesterday that Rik Emmett is playing there in May, if anyones interested.


----------



## Sixstringheaven

cboutilier said:


> I know at least Keelor has mentioned, but being the Blue Rodeo fan I am, I must also nominate Jim Cuddy (very underrated lead player), and their current axe man Colin Cripps. CC is an animal on his SG and twangs a mean Tele too.
> 
> I used to jam with Evan Miesener from Gloryhound so I'm inclined to mention him as well.
> 
> I'm not sure if Matt Minglewood was mentioned yet. Great Nova Scotian Country/Blues picker. Big on Canadian radio, and the bar scene in the 70s and 80s. Saw him live a few months ago.
> 
> Christine Campbell and Blake Johnson (Christine Campbell Band, the Stogies) are killing it on the East Coast blues scene right now. She can sing like nobody's business, but shes bad ass guitarist in her own right. I jammed with them both a few months back at an Open Mic hosted by her publicist, and Blake brought down the house playing my Telecaster through my rig. I wish I could make it sound that good.
> 
> Mo Kenny. She's an old friend of mine, and her Gretsch is so pretty it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.
> 
> Charlie A'Court. Local blues legend around here.
> 
> And I know he's been mentioned already but I have to mention Colin James. It's my birthright, really. My father named me after him.


Love Mo Kenny - she's awesome.


----------



## cboutilier

Sixstringheaven said:


> Love Mo Kenny - she's awesome.


She is! Absolute sweetheart too. We used to hang out in high school


----------



## bigboki

I learnt about Ron Montford when somebody announced (one day too late for me) Ray's performance in Toronto this September. 
I am still very thankful for that because I simply love his music.

He just started IndieGoGo campaign for his new CD:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ray-montford-new-album#/

If you can please support it.

Yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Percy

Jeremy Widerman


----------



## amagras

I recently discovered David Wilcox, what a wonderful entertainer and musician and his Tele tone has no weakness!


----------



## Percy

Ewan Currie






Adam Hicks






I want to hang out with these guys.....


----------



## J-75

butterknucket said:


> Has anyone mentioned Redd Volkaert yet?


Right! He's great, although most of his talent is spent in Texas.


----------



## J-75

adanko said:


> *....a few more Canuks.....*
> 
> Bassists too?? Okay, I nominate Rick Danko (R.I.P).... and while we're at it, let's throw in Robbie Robertson for good measure. I'm pretty sure Red Shea is still kickin' around Toronto, and hell, Gordie could hold his own in a crowd of Canucks as well.....:smilie_flagge17:


A relative?


----------



## JMACTHEFATCAT

amagras said:


> I recently discovered David Wilcox, what a wonderful entertainer and musician and his Tele tone has no weakness!


Wilcox is amazing, my dad had a greatest hits CD when I was younger, listened all the time. The guy is a beast, he uses his own tunings named after planets and shit.

Downtown came uptown always pumps me up for some reason. 

Also I'm pretty sure the bassist in that video is the one from The Headstones, a band from Kingston.


----------



## J-75

Orcslayer said:


> Bet nobody remembers Freddie Keeler (Keelor?).
> 
> He was lead guitarist for The Shays (David Calyton Thomas' Toronto band). I saw them several times at local dances in T.O. in the mid 60's before David went to the States & joined Blood Sweat & Tears & became famous.
> 
> The Shays were contemporaries of Toronto based bands like Rompin' Ronnie Hawkins & the Hawks (later The Band), Grant Smith & the Power, Little Caesar & the Consuls, Robbie lane & the Disciples, The Ugly Ducklings and, of course, The Mandala (which included Dominic Troiano).
> 
> Freddie played a blonde Telecaster & could really tear up the stage pumpin' out those licks on tunes like Boom Boom, Walk that Walk & Take Me Back ( one of David's own compositions & a minor hit in Canada.) I wonder if David ever looks at this forum.....Nah, probably not.


Yeah, goin' way back... Bobby Starr played for J. Smith & the Majestics in the west end mostly. He could hold his own against Dominic.


----------



## Dorian2

Just saw this thread. Here's a name some may know...not sure though.

Eddie Patterson. Saw him in a Nationwide guitarist contest that was held at the old rock/metal/biker bar here on on the North end. MJ's Roadhouse! Some old rockers from Edmonton might remember that place. I seem to remember him coming on after the guitarist from another old band that used to play here frequently....Click! They were a great Rush/Journey tribute at the time.


----------



## filmosound

Nice tones and playing by Colin Cripps...


----------



## vadsy

filmosound said:


> Nice tones and playing by Colin Cripps...


Weird timing. I friend of mine was over for coffee and gear trials this morning and mentioned hanging out with Colin this last time they played Edmonton. The coolest part was that he spent time playing some of his gear which in pictures is pretty awesome but in real life probably cooler. Blackguard Teles and 60's SG's would be fun to try, especially through custom Tex amps. I also got a great story about them visiting a local guitar shop where they brought out a pile of pre-war Martins to try. I gotta get in on this visit next time around....


----------



## Dorian2

I'd imagine the legend himself has been introduced....


----------



## mhammer

Diablo said:


> Might not be the best place to post this, but I saw a sign outside the Iron Horse in cookstown yesterday that Rik Emmett is playing there in May, if anyones interested.


There's actually a lengthy feature on Rik Emmett in the new (May) issue of Vintage Guitar. Actually a bunch of Canadian references, on top of the Emmett feature: obituary for Glenn MacDougall, writeup on the Tech 21 Geddy Lee preamp, writeup on Amos Garrett, and writeup on a new Rush DVD.


----------



## High/Deaf

mhammer said:


> There's actually a lengthy feature on Rik Emmett in the new (May) issue of Vintage Guitar. Actually a bunch of Canadian references, on top of the Emmett feature: obituary for Glenn MacDougall, writeup on the Tech 21 Geddy Lee preamp, writeup on Amos Garrett, and writeup on a new Rush DVD.


Wow, that mag should come with a free bottle of maple syrup. Or rye.


----------



## Percy

I am not sure if Gibson has an Alex Lifeson Signature guitar but if they do not they should...Fender too


----------



## knight_yyz

Yes they do. The Alex Lifeson Les Paul Axcess and the Gibson Alex Lifeson ES Les Paul Signature Classic and the 40th Anniversary R40, all Limited runs


----------



## keto

Wasn't there a white ES335 too?


----------



## Guest




----------



## mawmow

I read almost all the previous notes and recognized many names I knew and learned new ones : the former as acoustic players, as I guess the latters are mostly electric players.

I would like to add some from Quebec whom I did not read the names up here, most of them playing quite behind the scene but reknowned Michel Rivard (Beau Dommage leader; his hero is James Taylor; made a TV session with Bruce Cockburn).
Jean-Benoit Lasanté (guitar and leader of a home band at ICI)
Rick Hayworth
Jeff Smallwood
These guys are really worth to be heard and may surely inspire youngsters to learn to play guitar.


----------



## Lull

I'll be surprised if he's known outside Quebec's music scene, but my personal guitar hero is Olivier Langevin from the band Galaxie 500 (he also played with Fred Fortin, Mara Tremblay and Mononc’ Serge among others). This guy doesn't show off, but his guitar writing/playing is pure genius.


----------



## mhammer

Went to catch a few sets from Sam Kirmayer, the son of an old high school and undergraduate friend of mine. The boy is a 28 year-old jazz traditionalist, playing a nice big Sadowsky arch-top with a piano/bass/drums quartet, two of whom are fellow McGill grads. _Great_ drummer. Recent album available for audition and purchase here: Sam Kirmayer - Music


----------



## marcos

mhammer said:


> Went to catch a few sets from Sam Kirmayer, the son of an old high school and undergraduate friend of mine. The boy is a 28 year-old jazz traditionalist, playing a nice big Sadowsky arch-top with a piano/bass/drums quartet, two of whom are fellow McGill grads. _Great_ drummer. Recent album available for audition and purchase here: Sam Kirmayer - Music


Very nice Mark. So good to see. The drummer reminds me of my son. He has the same style. He was thought by a great Ottawa drummer by the name of Pete Beaudoin.


----------



## Robin MacNeil

Lester Quitzau and Amos Garrett David Gogo


----------



## Percy

Mitch Brady
Imho......The best Rock/Blues guitarist/musician on the planet


----------



## James

guitarists on the west coast who deserve lots of attention - Norm McPherson - long time associate of Valdy's - and Dave Vidal in Vancouver who i knew of as a kid in Victoria - Dave Vidal has the tone and phrasing we all wish we had


----------



## YammyV

One guy you might want to check is Harry Manx. He mixes blues, folk and Indian ragas and Indian folk styles (India) and studied under a famous Indian slide guitarist. Saw him in concert - awesome.
Check him out:


----------



## CDWaterloo

I think Duane Andrews is a great talent.

Duane Andrews - Wikipedia


----------



## greco

I went to see this trio last evening at The Jazz Room, Waterloo. 
Sam Kirmayer is a jazz guitarist from Montreal.
I highly recommend seeing him if you enjoy jazz guitar.
More here: Sam Kirmayer - About


----------



## Kerry Brown

I have had the pleasure of attending a few workshops Kris Schulz has put on. He is an amazing guitarist.


----------



## greco

Kerry Brown said:


> I have had the pleasure of attending a few workshops Kris Schulz has put on. He is an amazing guitarist.


WOW! I am always so impressed with this style of playing...and Kris is certainly a master.

BTW...The into to the video sacred the $hit out of me...LOL


----------



## Kerry Brown

greco said:


> WOW! I am always so impressed with this style of playing...and Kris is certainly a master.
> 
> BTW...The into to the video sacred the $hit out of me...LOL


He came in fourth place in the 2014 Canadian fingerpicking championship. He plays a lot of really strange tunings. He says he likes to randomly tune each string then try to find chords that sound nice. He is a master of many styles. His jazz and blues playing is as awesome as his fingerpicking.


----------



## bw66

Speaking of the Canadian Fingerpicking Championship, Joel Saunders has two top-five finishes. This is one of his early tunes that I can actually play. It's a fun one. 






His new instrumental CD, "Harmonic Slice" is a really nice recording.

(Full disclosure: Joel and his guitar-guru father are friends of mine - so I might be a bit biased.)


----------



## Brian Johnston

Plenty, but two that I enjoyed when younger (still do) are Frank Marino and Rik Emmett... enjoy Alex Lifeson as well


----------



## Milkman

Kerry Brown said:


> I have had the pleasure of attending a few workshops Kris Schulz has put on. He is an amazing guitarist.


Wow

At around the 2:29 mark he was channeling Steve Howe ( The Clap).

Impressive player.


----------



## Milkman

Duplicate post


----------



## Milkman

Duplicate post.

Cannot delete.

sorry.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Alex Lifeson may be the most overlooked and underrated guitarist on the planet.
> 
> Nobody arpeggiates chords in a rock song better than he does IMO. Andy Summers is great at that as well, but Alex does it over weird time signatures and it's so smooth you barely notice, or rather a better way to say it might be that even with the unusual time signatures, non-musician Rush fans (are there really any?) can still sing along.


lol. THE Alex Lifeson? I don't think you can consider him overlooked


----------



## Milkman

Duplicate post. Lost my connection for a minute.

Sorry


----------



## vadsy

three posts, same thing? ease up on the aggressive mouse clicking. Alex Lifeson gets it and he's thankful for raising awareness


----------



## Milkman

Brian Johnston said:


> Plenty, but two that I enjoyed when younger (still do) are Frank Marino and Rik Emmett... enjoy Alex Lifeson as well


Alex Lifeson may be the most overlooked and underrated guitarist on the planet.

Nobody arpeggiates chords in a rock song better than he does IMO. Andy Summers is great at that as well, but Alex does it over weird time signatures and it's so smooth you barely notice, or rather a better way to say it might be that even with the unusual time signatures, non-musician Rush fans (are there really any?) can still sing along.


----------



## Brian Johnston

Milkman said:


> Alex Lifeson may be the most overlooked and underrated guitarist on the planet.
> 
> Nobody arpeggiates chords in a rock song better than he does IMO. Andy Summers is great at that as well, but Alex does it over weird time signatures and it's so smooth you barely notice, or rather a better way to say it might be that even with the unusual time signatures, non-musician Rush fans (are there really any?) can still sing along.


Interesting that you quoted me, since I never doubted the talents of Lifeson. I merely added a few others that I KNOW are less respected since Lifeson IS better known. Have a good one.


----------



## Milkman

Brian Johnston said:


> Interesting that you quoted me, since I never doubted the talents of Lifeson. I merely added a few others that I KNOW are less respected since Lifeson IS better known. Have a good one.



Why would you assume I was challenging you?

I'm also a fan of Frank Marino. I merely mentioned Lifeson in support of your post.


----------



## Grab n Go

Devin Townsend. Although I wouldn't limit him to "guitarist".

Space-Opera, Metal-Zappa is a pretty good description.


----------



## Wootang

peacock159 said:


> I'm all about the 80's guitarists. George Lynch, Reb Beach, Vito Bratta, Warren Demartini, Matthias Jabbs, Paul Gilbert, and Steve Lynch.
> I would love for you guys to check out my guitar solo. I've got sweeps, tap sweeps, 4 finger tapping, and its just real fun . I'd be honored if you took a look.sdsre


I had to bump just to quote this.

This guy went from asking people to listen to his solo to 2.5 million subscribers lol. 👏👏


----------



## fretzel

Wootang said:


> I had to bump just to quote this.
> 
> This guy went from asking people to listen to his solo to 2.5 million subscribers lol.


I've seen some of his vids but didn't even recognize him on this old clip.


----------



## loudspkr

Two that come to mind right now...

I started really enjoying Gordie Johnson's content on YouTube - made me really appreciate his playing and approach to blues rock guitar.

Kevin Breit is pretty whacky awesome, if you're into some outside playing. My friend is really into him, but I've seen him for years at festivals.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Midnight Rider

Kerry Brown said:


> I have had the pleasure of attending a few workshops Kris Schulz has put on. He is an amazing guitarist.


That's some good stuff right there! This is what I want to see in the music venues, buy in the store and hear on the radio,... frick'n talent up the whazooooo!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Milkman said:


>


I dig,


----------



## StratCat

“What am I listening to right now” or “Canadian Guitarists Appreciation” thread....i’ll Just drop this hear for all to enjoy.


----------



## Alan Small

hardcorelogo said:


> David, totally agree with you on Tony Springer...killer guitarist. I agree with all the mentions here.
> 
> I'll add:
> 
> Jack Dekeyzer
> Jeff Martin
> Michael Pickett
> Shawn Goodwin


wild T..famous for not showing up at bar gigs which got us the last minute fill in gigs in the early 90s


----------



## Alan Small

Kevin Breit


----------



## Lincoln

why did it take 91 posts in this thread for someone to first mention Alex Lifeson?


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> why did it take 91 posts in this thread for someone to first mention Alex Lifeson?


because this is the best gat'dang guitar forum on the web


----------



## StratCat

Lincoln said:


> why did it take 91 posts in this thread for someone to first mention Alex Lifeson?


He’s listed in post #1.


----------



## vadsy

StratCat said:


> He’s listed in post #1.


ahem... see below



vadsy said:


> because this is the best gat'dang guitar forum on the web


----------



## Lincoln

StratCat said:


> He’s listed in post #1.


ah shit.....he was hiding in the text on post 1. I didn't see him there. Sorry for making ripples in the pond of life 

My faith in GC has been restored


----------



## mhammer

Whoops, duplicate.


----------



## Rick in the Patch

Colin Linden
Teddy Leonard
Ellen McIlwaine
Suzie Vinnick
Amos Garrett
Tony D
Michael Jerome Brown
Steve Piticco
Paul Pigat
...just some I hadn't seen in the list yet.


----------



## mhammer

Boogieman said:


> Lots of great players listed. I would like to mention:
> 
> Bryan Potvin of The Northern Pikes and the recently-retired Peter Leitch (jazz guitarist from Montreal but based in New York).


I remember seeing Peter Leitch at a small jazz club in Montreal in the early '70s. It was the first time I had ever seen anyone use a Fender Blender pedal. Great player.


----------



## mhammer

Has anyone mentioned Joey Landreth yet? He is a favorite of the guys on That Pedal Show, and an absolute monster player. Uses strings as thick as telephone wire: .19-.63 gauge. I met him 2 years ago and when he handed me his guitar to try, I found it utterly unplayable. I can see strings that thick for lap steel, but the guy can bend them as well as play slide on them. I like to joke that now I know who to call when there's a pickle jar I can't get open.


----------



## Milkman

Lenny Breau


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

Jon Levasseur

Yannick Lorrain, even though he's been operating out of the US for awhile.
Chris Hannah


----------



## Alan Small

Don Ross
Steve Diver


----------



## albaloney

And Mississauga’s own Donna Grantis.


----------



## mitchy_116

mhammer said:


> Has anyone mentioned Joey Landreth yet? He is a favorite of the guys on That Pedal Show, and an absolute monster player. Uses strings as thick as telephone wire: .19-.63 gauge. I met him 2 years ago and when he handed me his guitar to try, I found it utterly unplayable. I can see strings that thick for lap steel, but the guy can bend them as well as play slide on them. I like to joke that now I know who to call when there's a pickle jar I can't get open.


Joey Landreth has a boatload of talent. I’ve been following him on social media for a few years.


----------



## mhammer

Just received the new issue of Vintage Guitar in the mail the other day - Charlie Starr on the cover - and there is a feature on Ian Crichton of Saga. Apparently they have just released an album with acoustic versions of many of their tunes. Just thought you might want to know.


----------



## Tom T

Props for some of the younger killer players out there:
Scott Smith (Aaron Pritchett/Barney Bentall)
John Sponarski (Aaron Pritchett)
Dave Barber (The Chieftains, Barney Bentall, Dallas Smith)
Todd Taylor (Brickhouse)


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I mean really there are many many terrific musicians out of Canada. Oftentimes we lose them to the US or European bandstands, but take your pick; pop, punk, rock, metal, electronic music, jazz, avantgarde styles of all sorts. Canada _was_ culturally rich. It makes me very proud to know the history made by Canadians. But then, all I have to do is take a look around now, open the news up and see how far we've all fallen. Thank you Trudeau, please go away and never come back.


----------



## Tre1963

Chris Hannah, David Guillas


----------



## Maplevike

Sixstringheaven said:


> Ian Thornley is a monster player !


He's still amazing, and a great singer...the new Big Wreck is killer...check out "the house".


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Peter Leitch, amazing and overlooked jazz guitarist


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Johnny Spune

Ian Crichton is a monster player. I’m sure his name has been mentioned here before. Just enjoyed his performance. Inspiring licks. Great technique. Something key to all great players is his control and use of “silence”. Much respect Mr Crichton. Thank you for your contribution to the music world.


----------



## PTO

I don’t think Afie Jurvanen (Bahamas) has been mentioned yet. Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Robbarrie

He is Canadian, maybe some of you know of him. I did a search for his name but nothing that I seen came up. He use to live in my home town actually. Now lives in Kitchener now. He seems to have I the ability to cover many genres and has the chops and voice to do it. His name is Corey Heuvel and his channel is starting to grow quickly, (not viral but decent) pretty underrated in my opinion. He prefers to do his own thing and mainly on the acoustic, although I've seen him rip on the electric.. He does a busking livestream for 3hrs every Friday at 5pm EST. He is a humble guy, and hard working. He has a new album coming out very soon. Overall I'm totally impressed with this guy. I will post a few songs from his channel. 





 LA Women




 All along the Watchtower




 Neon




 Have a Cigar


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## bentwire17

danreid2727 said:


>


“It’s begun to rain” is a great piece of Franks versatility going from straight rock to blues rock to jazz rock! Vocals are great as well . Song builds really well. God Bless Frank Marino.


----------



## Shai`tan

Percy Marshall
Cam McLeod
Rob Needham
Brian Too Loud McLeod
Doug Jensen
Trigger


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## AJ6stringsting

NB_Terry said:


> Rick Santers was great on those old tunes!
> 
> Rik Emmett hasn't been mentioned yet.


Glad, you mentioned Rik Emmett !!!!

What nobody mentioned Frank Marino !!!!


----------



## bw66

He's probably already been mentioned, but Steve Briggs is deserving of a mention. I had the pleasure of doing sound for Russell DeCarle last night and Steve was amazing. Tasteful, left space for others, and served the song, but when the song needed it, he could flat out play! Also a first rate human being.


----------



## paraedolia

Anyone mention Jimmy Bowskill yet? Brilliant guitarist, and he can sing too (do yourself a favour and don't go listen to what he was doing at 12 years old, kid could play then too).






And if we're including bass players, I'll throw my hat in the ring for Rich Brown


----------



## MetalTele79

Danko Jones - Not much for flashy playing but a solid rhythm and riff player.

Ian Blurton - Great hard rock tone and riff player. 

Kevin Keegan - Played in Barn Burner and Dead Quiet. Awesome riffs and some cool solos.

Les Godfrey - Was in Tchort and The Illuminati. Great player and loved the style. He currently makes some very cool looking guitars.


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot

Spikezone said:


> Let's talk about the great Canadian guitar players that are or have been on the scene. There are a lot of them, some that we might not be aware of, and some that we are aware of but are underrated or unnoticed in the music world in general.
> I'll start with Brian Smith of Trooper, Colin James, Pat Travers, Kim Mitchell, Brian MacLeod (sadly RIP), Gerry Doucette, throw some names in if you please...
> Of course we all know about Randy Bachman and Alex Lifeson and the more famous ones, but I just wanted to start this thread to make myself and others out there more aware of some of our great talented players that we should listen to and appreciate. Feel free to give us those names of some other Canuck axemen that we should check out!
> -Mikey


Justin Bieber, seriously


----------

